# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الدرر المنتقاة من كتابات جلساء ملتقى أهل اللغة.

## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

..............................  .................... .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

* مِنْ أَمتعِ ما قرأتُ علي هذا الملتقى الأغرِّ ابتداءُ حديثٍ للشاعرِ / صالح العَمري، وفيه يكتبُ أربعةَ أبياتٍ إلي أخيه في العلمِ والأدبِ "الأديبِ النجدي" يعتذرُ فيهنَّ إليه منْ عدمِ هجائِه الزنديقَ الذي تطاولَ على اللهِ ورسولِه، فقالَ - زادَه اللهُ فصاحةً - :-

لَقَدْ كانَ يَجْري في دَمِي الشِّعْرُ حِقْبَةً ** فَأَصبَحَ بَعْدَ الجَرْيِ في الدَّمِ جاسِدا
وَزايَلْتُ سُوقَ الشِّعرِ مَقْتًا وَبِغْضَةً ** لأَنِّي رَأَيتُ الشِّعْرَ أَصبَحَ كاسِدا
وَما غَضَّ مِن شِعْري الحَسُودُ لِعِلَّةٍ ** سِوَى أَنَّهُ أَمسَى وَأَصبَحَ حاسِدا
يَغَصُّ بِمَعْسولٍ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ (صالِحٍ) ** وَيَلْتَذُّ مَرْذُولًا مِن الشِّعْرِ فاسِدا

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

مِنْ أجملِ المنازعاتِ التي قرأتُها منازعةَ " الأديب النجدي "، وفيها يوضح معنى كلمة ( البسيط ) في اللغة.
وإليك هذه المنازعة :-

" تنبيه : (البسيط) هو الواسع الفسيح، وليس هو المختصر الوجيز، واستعماله بمعنى التقليل من أخطاء العامَّة "

----------


## أبو الليثى

جزاك الله خيراً أخانا / أحمد بن حسنين ، على هذه الدرر _ حقاً _

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وفيك بارك الله يا أبا الليثي،
-----------------
الحمدُ للهِ وَحْدَه وبعدُ:-
فما كنتُ أعلمُ أنَّ للشِّعْرِ مذاقاً كالطعامِ حتي قرأتُ منازعةً قلَّ أنْ تجدَ لها نظيراً علي المنتدياتِ العلميةِ، وهي للشيخِ المحققِ/ صالحٍ العَمْري - حَفِظَهُ اللهُ -، وإليكَ المنازعةَ يا صاحُِ :-

في الوَحشيَّات (المقطوعة 461):
"الكُمَيْتُ في خالدِ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ
1 - لا عَينُ نارِكَ عَنْ سارٍ مُغَمّضَةٌ ** ولا محِلَّتُكَ الطّاطَا ولا الدَّغَلُ
2 - تَحْيَى وُفودُكَ والنِّيرانُ مَيّتَةٌ ** إذا أنَاخَ بجنْح الليلةِ الطَّفَلُ
3 - لما عَبَأْتَ لِقَوْسِ المجد...."
كنتُ أقرأُ هذه المقطوعةَ دائماً وأستحسنُها فإذا بلغتُ البيتَ الثانيَ عِنْدَ الموضعِ الملونِ بالأحمرِ تحديداً وجدتُ في نفسي حرجاً وضيقاً، كرجلٍ كانَ يأكلُ طعاماً لذيذاً ثمَّ اعترضتْ فيه قطعةٌ فاسدةٌ بشعةُ المذاق، فكنتُ ربما أنشدتُ المقطوعةَ لنفسي أو لغيري فإذا بلغتُ البيتَ الثانيَ أسقطتُه ولم أُنْشِدْه.
وما توقفتُ يوماً عنده وتأملته لأرى سببَ هذه الغُصَّةِ التي أَجِدُها في هذا الموضع، إنما هو شيءٌ نكِره قلبي واشمأزَّ منه، ثم أصبحت يوماً نشيطاً صافيَ الذِّهْنِ فأنشدت هذه المقطوعة، فما بلغت هذا الموضعَ حتى تبدَّى لي الصوابُ كأنني أقرأه في كتاب، وكأني أسمعُ صوتاً من داخلي يقول: "لا معنى لقوله: تحيى وُفودك، وصوابُه بلا شك ولا ريب: يحيى وَقُودك".
فاستحسنت هذا الكلام، وجعلت أبحثُ عن البيتِ فما وجدته إلا في ديوان الكميت تحقيق الدكتور محمد نبيل طريفي، فوجدت هذا الموضع في الديوان كما جاء في الوحشيات، ثم قال في الحاشية:
"في الديوان: (تحبس وفودك والنيران مغمضة)، ....، وأناخ: حط الرحال وأبرك الإبل"
أما قوله: في الديوان، فإنه يعني النشرة السابقة للديوان، ويقال إنه سرق عمله منها، انظر هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=53593
وأما روايةُ الدِّيوانِ التي أشار إليها فلا معنى لها، و"تحبس" هذه لا يستقيمُ الوزنُ إلا بجزمها وليست هي في موضعِ جزمٍ، وأما "مغمضة" فخطأ أحسب مرده إلى انتقال النظر من البيت الأول إلى البيت الثاني، فانظر إلى البيتين:
لا عين نارك عن سارٍ مغمضة ** ولا محلتك الطاطا ولا الدَّغَلُ
تَحْيَى وُفودُكَ والنيران ميتة ** إذا أناخ بجنح الليلة الطَّفَلُ
وأما قوله: "وأناخ: حط الرحال وأبرك الإبل" فهذا أصل المعنى، وأنا أخشى أنَّ هؤلاءِ القومَ ينظرون في المعاجمِ ويَنْقُلُون أوَّلَ شيءِ تقعُ عليه أعينُهم، والصحيحُ أنه ليس هنا حط رحال ولا إبراك إبل، بل معنى أناخ الطفلُ هنا: وقع وثبت وأقام.
فالحاصلُ أنَّ صوابَ البيتِ إن شاء الله:
يَحْيَى وَقودُك والنيران ميتة
والوَقود بفتح الواو: يجوز أن يكون الحطب، ويجوز أن يكون لهب النار، قال في اللسان: "الليث: الوَقود ما ترى من لهبها".
وبهذا يصحُ الطِّباقُ والمقابلةُ في البيت، فالكميت يقول: تحيى نارك إذا ماتت النيران، يريد بذلك أنه كريمٌ لا تنطفئُ نارُه، بل لا تزالُ موقدةً للعُفَاةِ والطُّرَّاق، أما الوُفود فلا معنى لذكرهم هنا ألبتة، ولا وجهَ للمقابلةِ بين حياةِ الوُفود عنده وموتِ النيران عند غيره.
والله أعلم

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* من أمتع ما قرأتُ فائدة قيدتها الأستاذةُ الكريمة / عائشة بنت علي، وفيها تُنبِّه على خطأ قد اشتهر على ألسنتنا التي أصابها عجمة؛ فقالت - وفقها الله - :

هذه فائدةٌ قرأتُها في كتاب «الحصائل 2/21» للدكتور/ محمَّد أحمد الدَّالي؛ قالَ -معلِّقًا علَى ضبطِ مُحقِّق كتاب «أسماء خيل العرب وأنسابها» لكلمة «المرثية»-:
( كذا ضَبَطَ المحقِّقُ «المرثية» بفَتْحِ الميمِ، وسُكونِ الرَّاءِ، وكسرِ الثَّاءِ، وتشديد الياء المفتوحة، وعلَّق عليها، قالَ: «أرادَ بها قصيدة كعب في رثاء أخيه..» اﻫ.
والصَّواب: «الْمَرْثِيَة» بتخفيفِ الياءِ، وهي مصدرٌ ميميٌّ علَى «مَفْعِلَة»، أرادَ بها قصيدة الرِّثاءِ.
وأمَّا «الْمَرْثِيَّة» بتشديدِ الياء؛ فهي الَّتي رُثِيَتْ، ووزنُها «مَفْعُولَة»، وأصلُها: «مَرْثُوية»، ثُمَّ صارَتْ إلى «مَرْثِيَّة» ) انتهى.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

حديث دار بين الكوفيين والبصريين حول ( فعلية ) أفعل في التعجب ( ما أفعله ! ):

قال البصريون : هي فعل للزومها مع ياء المتكلم نون الوقاية في نحو : 
ما أفقرني إلى رحمة الله! و وما أحسنني إن اتقيت الله!
أما الكوفيون فقالوا : هي اسم ، والدليل على ذلك : دخول التصغير عليها 
فقد قال أحد الأعراب :
يا ما أمَيـْلِحَ غزلانا شَدَنَّ لنا من هؤلائكن الضَّالِ والسَّمُرِ 
فقد جاء أملح مصغرًا ، والتصغير من خصائص الأسماء ؛ فهو اسم .
رد البصريون على الكوفيين بقولهم :
إنما صُـغِّـرَ فِعْـلُ التعجب حملا على أفعل التفضيل ؛ لاتفاقهما لفظا .
وقال البصريون : صُغر فِعْلُ التعجبِ للزومه صورة واحدة ، فأشبه بذلك الأسماء ، وحَمْلُ الشيء على الشيء في بعض أحكامه لا يخرجه عن أصله .
لذلك هو فعل ، وإن دخله التصغير. *
---------------------------
* الكاتب : عبد العزيز بن حمد العمار - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=49
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والتصريف وأصولهما .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* الجرجاني لا يفرق بين الفصاحة والبلاغة فكلاهما عنده بمعنى واحد ، والمتأخرون يرون أن الفصاحة شيء من البلاغة ، فكل بليغ فصيح وليس كل فصيح بليغا . *
---------------
*  الكاتب : أبو العباس - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : الفصاحة والبلاغة ( سؤال ).
الحلقة : حلقة البلاغة والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* ( البتة ) لا تَجوزُ إلا بالوصلِ . ومَن ادَّعى أنها بالقطعِ فمخطئ ، تاركٌ سبيلَ العربِ ، مخالفٌ للسماعِ ، والقياسِ ، والعقلِ . وأنا أتحدَّى كلَّ أحدٍ أن يُثبتها بالنقلِ الصحيحِ المتصلِ عمن لقيَ العربَ الذينَ يُحتجّ بكلامِهم ، أو بالقياسِ . ولن يستطيعَ . وما نقلَه بعضُهم فغيرُ حجةٍ ، لتأخر ناقلِه ، ولرفضِ القياسِ الراسخِ له ، ولإنكارِ العقلِ الصحيحِ إمكانَه . 
ومدخلُ الوهَم أنَّ ( البتة ) في اللغة بمعنى ( القطع ) ؛ فربّما أوهمَ ذلكَ بعضَهم ؛ فقرأ في كتابٍ قولَهم : ( البتة : القطع ) ؛ فظنَّ لبادرةِ استعجالٍ أنَّ المرادَ أنّ همزتَها همزةُ قطعٍ . *
----------------------
* الكاتب : فيصل المنصور - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : "ألبتة" بقطع الهمزة أم بوصلها ؟(انظر البحث الذي أعددناه في الداخل)
الحلقة : حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* الجيمُ والنونُ والحاءُ في اللغةِ تدلُّ على الميلِ . ومنه ( الجُناح ) ؛ إذْ هو : الميلُ إلى الإثمِ ميلاً يُوقِعُ صاحبَه فيهِ . *
----------------------
* الكاتب : فيصل المنصور - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : ما معنى ( جُناح ) ؟
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بعد
فالكلام فى ( حتى ) كثير وسأحاول أن أذكره بشئ من التفصيل من غير إسهاب ولا إيجاز أيضا فربما كان الإيجاز مُضِرًّا :
فاعلم أن حتى تأتى على ثلاثة أقسام :
1- *حرف جر* : ومعناها انتهاء الغاية ، ومجرورها إما اسم صريح كقوله تعالى : ( حَتَّى حِينٍ ) أو مصدر مؤول من أن والفعل المضارع كقوله تعالى : ( حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ ) فـ ( يقول ) فعل مضارع منصوب بـ ( أَنْ ) مضمرة وجوبا بعد حتى و أَنْ والفعل فى تأويل مصدر مجرور بحتى .
وأما حتى الداخلة على الفعل الماضى فهى ابتدائية كقوله تعالى : ( حَتَّى عَفَواْ )
*ولمجرورها شرطان :* ( الأول ) أن يكون ظاهرا لا ضميراً خلافا للكوفيين والمبرد فقد أجازوا فيها جر الضمير فيجوز أن تقول - على مذهبهم - حَتَّاكَ ، وحتَّاىَ ، وحتَّاهُ ، وحَتَّاهما ، وحتَّاهم ، وحتَّاهُنَّ ... الخ كما تقول إِلَيْكَ ، وإِلَىَّ ، وإِلَيْهِ ، وإِلَيْهِما ، وإِلَيْهِمْ ، وإِلَيْهِنَّ ...الخ
( والثانى )أن يكون آخر جزء أو مُلاقِىَ آخرِ جزءٍ . فمثال كونه آخر جزء : أكلتُ السمكةَ حتى رأسِها ، ولا يجوز أن تقول حتى نصفِها أو ثلثِها . والصواب فيهما أن تقول إلى نصفِها أو ثلثِها ، ومثال كونه ملاقيا آخر جزء : سرت النهارَ حتى الليلِ . 
2- *حرف عطف* نحو : قَدِمَ الحُجَّاجُ حتى المُشاةُ فالمشاة معطوف بحتى على الحجاج مرفوع مثله ، وكذا تقول : رأيت الحجاجَ حتى المشاةَ ، ومررت بالحجاجِ حتى المشاةِ .
والمعطوف بحتى له شرطان :
*( أولهما )* أن يكون بعضَ ما قبلها ( مثل قدم الحجاجُ حتى المشاةُ ومنه أكلت السمكةَ حتى رأسَها ) أو كبعضه ( مثل : قدم الصيادون حتى كلابُهُم ) وعلى ذلك فما بعد ( حتى ) لا يكون إلا واحدا من جمع ( قدم الحجاجُ حتى المشاةُ ) أو جزءا من أجزائه ( ... حتى رأسَها )
*( ثانيهما )* أن يكون ما بعدها غاية لما قبلها فى زيادة ( وتشمل القوة والتعظيم ) أو نقص ( وتشمل الضعف والتحقير ) وقد اجتمعت الزيادة والنقص فى قوله :
قهرناكم حتى الكماةَ فإنكم *** لَتخشَوْننا حتى بَنِينَا الأصاغرَا
*( تتمة ) :* الفرق بين حتى الجارة والعاطفة من أوجه :
( منها ) أن العاطفة يدخل ما بعدها فى حكم ما قبلها أما الجارة فلا يشترط ذلك بل ربما دخل وربما لم يدخل فإذا قلت ( أكلت السمكةَ حتى رأسَها ) بالنصب كان معناه أنك أكلت رأسها أيضا أما لو قلت ( ... حتى رأسِها ) احتمل المعنى أنك أكلت الرأس أيضا أو أن الغاية انتهت عندها أى لم تأكلها والقرائن هى التى تحدد المراد .
( ومنها ) أن ما بعد العاطفة يلزم أن يكون غاية لما قبلها فى زيادة أو نقص ، وأما ما بعد الجارة ففيه تفصيل فإن كان منتهى به ، وبعضا مما قبلها ، وكان ما قبلها مصرحا به فهو كالمعطوف ، أما إن لم يكن منتهى به بل منتهى عنده أو كان ما قبلها غير مصرح به كقوله تعالى :( لَيَسْجُنُنَّهُ حَتَّى حِينٍ ) لم يعتبر فيه ذلك .
( ومنها ) أن ما بعد الجارة قد يكون ملاقيا لآخر جزء – كما تقدم - بخلاف العاطفة.
*( فوائد ) :* 
- كل موضع جاز فيه العطف جاز فيه الجر ولا عكس .
- إذا دل دليل على أن ما بعد حتى غير شريك لما قبلها امتنع العطف ووجب الجر مثل : صمتُ رمضان حتى يومِ الفطرِ .
- إذا لم يذكر المعطوف عليه ( ما قبل حتى ) وجب الجر نحو : ( سَلَامٌ هِىَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ )
- لا تعطف حتى الجملَ بل تختص بعطف المفردات
3-* ابتدائية :* أى : حرف ابتداء يُستأنف بعدها الكلام فيقع بعدها المبتدأ والخبر نحو : 
فما زالت القتلى تَمُجُّ دماءَها *** بدجلةَ ، حتى ماءُ دجلةَ أَشْكلُ
كما يليها الجملة الفعلية مصدرة بفعل ماض نحو ( حَتَّى عَفَواْ ) أو بمضارع مرفوع كقراءة من قرأ ( حَتَّى يَقُولُ الرَّسُولُ ) بالرفع ، والجملة بعدها لا محل لها من الإعراب
*فائدة :* يجوز الأوجه الثلاثة فى قوله :
ألقَى الصحيفة كى يخففَ رحلَهُ *** والزادَ حتى نعله ألقاها
فيجوز فى ( نعله ) الجر والنصب والرفع ؛ فالجر على أن حتى جارة ، والنصب على وجهين : على أن حتى عاطفة أو أنها ابتدائية والنصب بفعل مقدر يفسره المذكور أى حتى ألقى نعله ألقاها ، والرفع على أن حتى ابتدائية و ( نعله ) مبتدأ و( ألقاها ) خبر . *
----------------
* الكاتب : د: إبراهيم المحمدي الشناوي - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : طلبات الإعراب هنا فقط . ص.100
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال :
الحمد لله وحده، وبعد :
فقد استوقفني في كتاب " أضواء البيان " (ط : دار الفكر) بيت للحارث بن خالد :
هَوَيْتُكِ إِذْ عَيْنِي عَلَيْهَا غِشَاوَةٌ ... فَلَمَّا انْجَلَتْ قَطَّعْتُ نَفَسِي أَلُومُهَا
فرجعت بعد ذلك إلي ط : عالم الفوائد التي أشرف على طبعتها الشيخ/ بكر أبو زيد ، فوجدته مثبتًا هكذا :
هويتك إذ عيني عليها غشاوة *** فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي ألوامها
فقلت أزيد الأمر بحثًا، فوجدت في كتاب الأغاني :
قال مصعب في خبره: بل حج عبد الملك في تلك السنة فلما انصرف رحل معه الحارث إلى دمشق، فظهرت له منه جفوة، وأقان ببابه شهراً لايصل إليه، فانصرف عنه وقال فيه:
صحبتك إذ عيني عليها غشاوة ... فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي ألومها
وفي كتاب التذكرة الحمدونية :
قال الحارث بن خالد المخزومي لعبد الملك بن مروان:
صحبتك إذا عيني عليها غشاوة ... فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي أذيمها

فأيهم أقرب للصواب وأضبط وزنًا ومعنى ؟
الجواب الأول :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فأما قوله :
هَوَيْتُكِ إِذْ عَيْنِي عَلَيْهَا غِشَاوَةٌ ... فَلَمَّا انْجَلَتْ قَطَّعْتُ نَفَسِي أَلُومُهَا
فهو مضبوطٌ وزنًا غير أن الفعل هَوَى هنا بمعنى سقط ، وهذا لايناسب المعنى ، وإنما يناسبه الفعل : هَوِي بمعنى : أحبَّ ؛ وعليه ينبغي أن يكون الضبط :
هَوِيتُكِ إِذْ عَيْنِي عَلَيْهَا غِشَاوَةٌ ... فَلَمَّا انْجَلَتْ قَطَّعْتُ نَفَسِي أَلُومُهَا
وأما قوله :
هويتك إذ عيني عليها غشاوة *** فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي ألوامها
فالضرب الذي لونتَه لم يأت على أضربِ الطويل : مفاعيلن ومفاعلن و مفاعي ؛ فهو مكسورُ الوزن
وأما قوله :
صحبتك إذ عيني عليها غشاوة ... فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي ألومها
فهو مضبوطٌ وزنا ومعنى ، والفعلُ صحبَ هنا يناسب السياق الذي قيل فيه البيت
وأما قوله :
صحبتك إذا عيني عليها غشاوة ... فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي أذيمها
فهو مكسور وزنه بقوله : إذا ، وأما بالنسبة للفعل : أذيمها فهو من الفعل : ذأم بمعنى عاب واحتقر ، وهذا الفعل يهمز ولا يهمز ؛ فالمعنى صحيح به لكن الكسر في قوله : إذا 
بقي أن يقال : ماذا قال الشاعر ؟
يُسألُ في هذا أخونا أبو حيان 
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام
الجواب الثاني : 

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أبا سريع، وأشكر لكم حسن ظنكم بي على ما بي من قِلَّةٍ وقَماء، وسأستجيب لإشارة الأستاذ أبي سريع "وإن كان لم يترك مقالا لقائِلِ".
أقول: أما الجزم بأن الشاعر قال كذا أو قال كذا، فأمر عسير جدا، ولو قاله أحد كان مخطئا وإن أصاب، أخطأ من جهة اجترائه على ما لا يمكن الجزم به وإن أصاب في أن الشاعر قال ما جزم به. 
وهذا البيت حفظته قبل بضع سنين لما قرأته في (العقد الفريد)، وروايته فيه:
صحبتكَ إذ عيني عليها غشاوة ** فلما انجلت قطعت نفسي ألومها
وأرى -والله أعلم- أن هذه أصح الروايات وأحسنها، فالحمد لله أنني حفظته من أول مرة على أصح الروايات وأقومها.
فالذي أَثبَتَ في البيت: "هَوَيتُكِ" قد نبه الأستاذ أبو سريع على أنه مخطئ، وصوابه بكسر الواو.
والذي أثبتها بكسر الكاف "هَوِيتُكِ" أخطأ في جعل الخطاب لمؤنث، وخبر الأبيات مشهور أنه يخاطب به عبد الملك بن مروان.
والذي رواها "هوِيتُكَ" بكسر الواو وفتح الكاف أرى أن روايته قد خالفت الأجمل لأمرين: 
1 - أن الملوك والخلفاء لا يخاطبون في الغالب بالهوى والعشق وإن كان هذا قد وقع لبعض الشعراء.
2 - أنه قال بعده: 
حبستُ عليك النفس حتى كأنما ** بكفيك يجري بؤسها ونعيما
وذلك أنه أقام عنده مدة فلم يُرضه عبد الملك، فهذا كالتفسير للبيت الأول، فيكون الأحسن في البيت الأول أن يقال: "صحبتُكَ"، لأنه ذكر بعد ذلك إقامته عنده فكان هذا كالتفسير للصحبة المذكورة.
وأما "ألوامها" و "صحبتك إذا" فالخطأ فيهما بين، وقد نبه إليه الأستاذ أبو سريع.
فبقي "أذيمها"، وأرى -والله أعلم- أن "ألومها" أقرب إلى طريقة العرب والمعتاد من كلامهم لأمرين:
1 - أن الذأم وهو الذم والعيب معنى عام قد يقع على الإنسان ولو لم يفعل ما يستحق به الذم، وليس خاصا لمن فعل شيئا يخالف الصواب، وفي المثل "لا تعدم الحسناء ذاما"، أما اللوم فإنما يكون لمن وقع منه تقصير وتفريط، فهو أنسب في البيت، لأنه ندم على ما كان من صحبته للخليفة.
فغير مستنكر أن يقول: ندمت على صحبتي لك فأقبلت على نفسي أذمها وأعيبها، لكن المعتاد في كلام الناس أن يقولوا في مثل هذا: أقبلت عليها ألومها، لما كان منها من التفريط والتضييع.
2 - أن هذا من أساليب العرب يقولون: قطع نفسه باللوم وما أشبه ذلك، كما قال تأبط شرا في المفضليات:
بل من لعذالة خذالة أشب ** حرَّق باللوم جلدي أي تَحراقِ
لكن ينبغي التنبيه على أن "أذيمها" رواية ثابتة وقعت في كتب أهل العلم، وليست من باب التحريفات والتصحيفات، وكذلك "هَوِيتُكَ"، إنما فاضلت بينها وبين الروايات الأخرى لأني أردت أن أرجح ما قاله الشاعر من هذه الروايات، لا أن هذه الروايات مسلوكة في باب الخطأ والتحريف من النساخ وما أشبه ذلك.
وقد كتبت ما كتبته اجتهادا ومشاركة لأهل الأدب، والله أعلم بالصواب. *
----------------
* المجيب الأول : الأستاذ / محمود مرسي - وفقه الله -. ، والمجيب الثاني : الأستاذ / صالح العمري - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : طلبات ضبط الأبيات الشعرية
الحلقة : حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الحمد لله وحده، وبعد :

فمن أجمل ما رأت عيني في هذا الملتقى : قصيدة أربَّ بعنيك ، ورابطها :


http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=6959

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* هذه واحدة من درر الملتقى هذا الأسبوع :

السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فأمَّا عن التفريقِ بين المتوسطةِ أصالةً أو عارضًا فلم أرَ غيرَ الشيخِ الغلاييني ذكرَ ذلك ـ مع العلم بأنَّ عدم العلم لا ينفي الوجود ـ ، وكلُّ من قرأتُ له لمْ يفرِّقْ بين الهمزتينِ ، يقولُ الشيخُ نصرُ الهوريني :
فالمتوسطةُ عارضًا هي المتطرفةُ التي عرضَ لها التوسُّطُ باتصالِ ضميرٍ أو غيرِه ممَّا يأتي ، وتسمَّى المتوسطة حكمًا ؛ لأنَّ حكمَها حكمُ المتوسطة أصالةً ،
وقال صاحبُ كتابِ : الرسم في تعليمِ الْخط :
وتُعامل الهمزةُ المتصلةُ بالضميرِ معاملةَ الهمزةِ التي توسَّطَتْ نحو : هذا نبؤُك ، وعرفتُ نبأَكَ ، وعجبتُ من نبئِكَ
وقال أستاذُنا الدكتورُ رمضان عبد التواب :
تُعدُّ من الكلمةِ اللواحقُ التي تتصلُ بآخرها مثل ـ الضمائرِ وعلامات التثنية والجمع ، ولا يُعدُّ منها ما دخل عليها من حروفِ الجرِّ والعطفِ وأداةِ التعريفِ والسين ...
وهكذا 
وأمَّا منْ نصَّ على كتابةِ الهمزةِ المتوسِّطةِ المفتوحةِ مُفردةً إذا سُبقَتْ بواوٍ ساكنةٍ دونَ تفريقٍ بين التوسطينِ الحقيقيِّ والحكميِّ فكثيرُ أذكرُ منهمْ :
1 ـ الشيخ حسين والي ؛ قالَ في كتابِ الإملاء :
الحالة الرابعة : أنْ تكتبَ قطْعةً غيرَ مصوَّرَةٍ بحرفٍ في ستةِ مواضعَ :
الأوُّل فتحُها أو ضمُّها بعد واوٍ ساكنةٍ أو مشددةٍ مضمومةٍ ( قيل ) في غير مثنى منصوبٍ أو مجرورٍ ، نحو : أنَّ وضوءَك ضوءُك ، وأن تبوُّءَك تبوُّءُهُ ، والسموْءَل شاعرٌ ، وهما ضوءانِ .... ثم قال :
وبعضُهم كتبَ نحو : أسبغَ وضوءَه ، وكذلك نحو : رأيت منه ضوءينِ نصبًا وجرًّا بالألفِ ، وعدُّوه غيرَ جيِّدٍ
2 ـ الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون ؛ حيثُ قال :
وتكتبُ مفردةً إذا وقعتْ مفتوحةً أو مضمومةً بعدَ واوٍ ساكنة أو بعدَ واوٍ مشدَّدةٍ مضمومةٍ نحو : أسبغَ وضوءَهُ ، ضَوْءُهُ شديدٌ ، ضوءانِ ، السُّوءَى
3 ـ الأستاذ الدكتور رمضان عبد التواب ، يقول :
الفتحةُ بعد الواوِ الساكنةِ تعدُّ بمنزلةِ السكونِ ، كما تُعدُّ ياءُ المدِّ في وسطِ الكلمةِ بمنزلةِ السكونِ ؛ ولذلك تكتبُ الهمزةُ مفردةً في مثل : مروءة ، شنوءة ، لن يسوءك ، إنَّ ضوءك ....
4 ـ الأستاذ بشير سلمو ؛ حيث يقولُ :
وسكونُ الواو السابقُ للهمزةِ يتغلبُ على ضمةِ الهمزة وفتحتها فقطْ دون الكسرِ ، فمتى جاءت واوٌ ساكنةٌ وبعدها همزةٌ مضمومةٌ أو مفتوحةٌ كتبتْ مفردةً مثل : ضوءك 
5ـ الأستاذ عبد الجواد الطيب ؛ حيثُ قال :
وتأمل الكلمات في الأمثلة رقم 2 وهي وضوءُك ، ضوءُك ، توءَمان ، السموءَل ، تجدُ الهمزةَ في الكلمة الأولى والثانية مضمومةً ، وفي الكلمة الثالثة والرابعة مفتوحةً ، وكلها تقع بعدَ واوٍ ساكنةٍ لهذا كُتبتْ مفردةً ، ثم جاءَ بالقاعدة الآتية :
إذا وقعتْ الهمزةُ المتوسطةُ بعدَ واوٍ ساكنةٍ ، وكانت ـ أي الهمزة ـ مفتوحةً أو مضمومةً كُتبتْ مفردةً 
6 ـ الشيخ نصر الهوريني ، إذْ قال ـ على ما أذكرُ ـ إنَّ الهمزةَ المفتوحةَ إذا كان ما قبلها ساكنًا صحيحًا فالغالبُ كتبُها ألفًا كيسأل ، وإن لم يكنْ صحيحًا بأنْ كانَ ألفًا كتضاءَل أو كانَ واوًا نحو : توءَم ، ويوْءَم ، والسموءَل فالغالبُ حذفُهَا ، 
وهنا أودُّ أن أشيرَ إلى أنَّ القدماءَ كانوا يعنونَ بالحذفِ ألَّا تُصوَّرَ بألف أو واو أو ياء بل تحذفُ ، ولا يُوضعُ محلَّها شيءٌ كما كان المصحفُ أيامَ الخلفاءِ الأربعة قبل أن يخترعَ له الشَّكلَ أبو الأسودِ الدؤلي ، فيكتبونَ : الهيئة : الهية والسوءة : السوة ، 
قال ابن قتيبةَ : وتحذفُ إن كانَ ما قبلها ياءً أو واوًا أو ألفًا كالهية والسوة ، وهذا الذي قاله ابنُ الدهانِ النحوي فيما نقلتَ عنه من قوله :
( فإن كان قبل الهمزة ياء أو واو ساكنان، لم تثبت للهمزة صورة ، نحو: خطيئَة ومقروءة ، والسَّوءة ، والباءة ) 
أمَّا المحدثون ْفقد رأوا تحقيقًا للهمزةِ أنْ يضعُوا في المحلِّ الذي تُحذفُ فيه عندَ القدماءِ قطْعةً ، وهذا ما نعبِّرُ عنه الآنَ برسمِ الهمزةِ مفردةً على السطرِ
7 ـ وقالَ ابنُ عثيمين ـ رحمَهُ اللهُ ـ :
وتُكتب مفردةً إذا كانتْ مفتوحةً بعدَ حرفِ مدٍّ غير الياءِ مثل : تساءلَ ، مروءة ، سموْءَل
8 ـ الأستاذ عبد العليم إبراهيم ؛ حيثُ قال :
أنْ يكونَ ما قبلها واوًا ساكنة أو مشدَّدة مضمومةً، فترسم الهمزةُ حينئذ مفردةً مثل: ضوءان، هدوءه، لن يسوءَه ، توءَم ، السموءَل ، مقروءة ، سوْءَة ، موبوءة ، ضوءه ، نشوءه ، لجوءَك، نبوءة ، ومثل: تبوُّءَك.
9 ـ وجاء في كتابِ : قاموس الإملاء للدكتور مسعد زياد :
تكتبُ مفردةً على السطرِ إذا جاءتْ مفتوحةً وسبقَها واوٌ ساكنةٌ.
مثل: توْءَم ، نبوءَة.
10 ـ وقال مؤلفو كتاب المختار :
إذا سُبقتْ الهمزةُ بواوٍ ساكنةٍ رسمتْ مفردةً إن كانت مفتوحةً أو مضمومةً مثل : إنَّ وضوءَك ضوءُك ، السموْءَل ، توءَم ، السُّوءى 
وهذا الذي ذكره هؤلاءِ الأعلامُ لا يخالف ما جريتُ عليه في رسم الهمزة في الدرة الأرجوزة تطبيقًا لقاعدةِ أقوى أو أولى الحركاتِ التي علَّمني أصلَها أستاذُنا الدكتورُ رمضان عبد التواب
وأمَّا احتكامُك ـ يا أخِي ـ إلى ما جاءَ في مُتونِ اللغةِ فكيفَ يكونُ ذلك ، واللغةُ مسموعةٌ لا مكتوبةٌ ؟ 
إنَّ هذه الكلمةََ وغيرَها تكتبُ همزتُها في بعضِ المعاجم مُفردةً ، وتكتبُ في بعضِها ألفًا ، بل قد تكتبُ في المعجمِ الواحدِ ألفًا ، ومفردةً إذا اختلفَ الناشرُ أو محقِّقُ الكتابِ ؛ لأنَّ كلَّ محقِّقٍ أو ناشرٍ لا يرسمُ كلماتِ ما ينشرُه إلا بما يُوافقُ ما تعلَّمَه وثبَتَ عندَهُ مِنْ قواعدِ الرَّسم والإملاءِ
هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام . *
--------------- 
* الكاتب : الأستاذ/ محمود مرسي.(ياربِّ أكْرِمْه بكلِّ فضيلةٍ .. ياربِّ واحشره مع العلماء)
الموضوع :كيف نرسم مفرد التوائم ؟

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

كتاب كليلة ودمنة
كتاب كليلة ودمنة يقوم على الخيال الموظف لخدمة الرأي المكبوت ؛ فترى ذلك واضحا في إجراء المباحث السياسية على ألسنة الحيوانات رغم أنها غير مكلفة بمثل تكاليف الإنسان ، وتجد فيها نصائح لا يجرؤ قائلها على البوح بها صريحة فاتخذ كاتبها الأول الفيلسوف الهندي بَيْدَبَا وسيلة لإيصالها إلى شعبه بلا إبانة عما في نفسه تجاه طغاة الحكم واستطاع ببراعة أن يفلت من أي سبب يودي به إلى العقوبة . 
كانت هذه المجموعة القصصية من بقايا الأدب السنسكريتي المنتقل من حضارة الهند إلى دولة الفرس المجاورة ، وشاع الكتاب في الفارسية على أنه من آدابها زمنا ليس بالقصير حتى تلقفه ابن المقفع فنقله إلى العربية وصبغه بالفكر الإسلامي والثقافة العربية الغنية بالأساليب التي تدور بالمعاريض بعيدا عن دائرة الكذب أو التصريح ؛ فلم يكن عمل ابن المقفَّع مقصورا على الترجمة الحرفيَّة ، بل أدخل في الترجمة عبارات عربيَّة فصيحة متأثرا بالآداب الإسلاميَّة الهادفة ، وفيه أيضا أثر واضح للقرآن الكريم ، كما أضاف إلى الكتاب فصولا جديدة في مواضع مختلفة ، وجاءت المقدّمة معدلة حسب اتجاه ابن المقفع بأساليبه المميزة ، وقد يرى بعض النقاد أنَّ بعض هذه التَّعديلات كانت مُثْبَتة في النسخة الفارسية وأن الصورة الأخيرة مركبة من ثقافات متعددة : هندية وفارسية وعربية إسلامية . وكأن ابن المقفَّع كان حرّا في اصطناع مادة الكتاب على وفق أسلوبه المشهور ، دون أدنى التزام بأسلوب الأصل الهندي أو بالنَّص الفارسيّ .
إنَّ نصوص كتاب كليلة ودمنة تنمُّ بوضوح على جهد المترجم في تحوير الخصائص الهنديَّة والفارسية للكتاب ليجعله ملائماً لذوق المجتمع الإسلاميّ . 
وبعض النُّقَّاد القدامى يرتبون كتاب كليلة ودمنة ضمن كتب الأدب العربي الكبيرة ويلحقونه أحيانا بكتب الأمالي مما يدلُّ على أنَّ القارئ العربي اصطنع لنفسه فكرا جديدا ذا نسيج اختصت به هذه الأمة فكون تراثاً عربيَّاً في لغته إسلاميا في بِنْيَتِه لا يقل أهمية عن الاعتزاز بالنسب .
وكُنا زمن المراهقة نسمع من مشايخنا نصحهم بقراءة كتاب كليلة ودمنة ونتلقى توجيههم بألا نقف عند حدود الاختيار في القراءة بل نقرأ كل شيء وعند الرشد سنصفي حصيلة قراءاتنا في وعاء التخصص بالضرورة دون انقطاع عن المعين الأصيل من كتب أمتنا .


ومِن نوادر الأزهريين أنهم يصحفون في اسم الكتاب ليصير : كُلّ لَيْلة ودَه مِنُّهْ
كناية عن أشياء كثيرة يحددها المقام . *
---------
* الكاتب : الأستاذ / منصور مهران - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : كليلة ودمنة لابن المقفع
الحلقة : حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

كتاب ألف ليلة وليلة

لا أرى أن ينشغل طالب العلم بالقراءة في مثل هذا الكتاب ، فإن طالب اللغة لا يستفيد منه لغة ، فليست لغته لغة أدبية رصينة ككتاب ( كليلة ودمنة ) و ( المقامات ) ، بل هو مكتوب بلغة ركيكة ، والشعر الذي يشتمل عليه شعر غث ركيك ، هذا إن كان متزنا !
*فإن أراد طالب العلم الجمع بين الترويح وتعلم اللغة فعليه بمثل مقامات الحريري و كتاب كليلة ودمنة .*
*هذا من الجانب اللغوي للكتاب ، فإن نظرنا للجانب التاريخي ففيه تشويه لسير أعلام إسلامية معروفة ، وأشهر أولئك الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد الذي ذكر عنه أهل السير والتاريخ أنه كان يحج عاما ويغزو عاما ، فإذا قرأت ( ألف ليلة ليلة ) وجدته لا يقوم من سكر ، ولا يحضر إلا مجالس الخنا والعهر !*
*وبذلك يتضح لنا الجانب الديني والأخلاقي للكتاب ، فالكتاب محشو بالعبارات التي تنافي الحياء ، وفيه - كما ذكر - وصف دقيق لمجالس أهل الخنا وأفعالهم ، ولذا كانت له طبعتان طبعة للكبار!! – سحبت من الأسواق !! - وأخرى للصغار !!*
*فلا ينصح أهلُ العلم المسلمَ بالنظر فيه ، هذا إذا لم يكن منهم من يحرم النظر فيه ، والله أعلم . **
------------
* الكاتب : أبو إبراهيم رضوان بن محمد آل إسماعيل - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : ما أفضل طبعة لكتاب ألف ليلة وليلة ؟
الحلقة : أخبار الكتب وطبعاتها .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

فائدة
قال الفيومي في المصباح المنير: (وَقَوْلُهُمْ: أَهْلاً وَسَهْلاً وَمَرْحَبًا مَعْنَاهُ: أَتَيْت قَوْمًا أَهْلاً وَمَوْضِعًا سَهْلاً وَاسِعًا، فَابْسُطْ نَفْسَك وَاسْتَأْنِسْ وَلَا تَسْتَوْحِشْ)*
------------
* الناقل : محمد بن إبراهيم - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : طلبات الإعراب هنا فقط ص 105
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تنبيه :
الهمزة لا تتقدم على الظاء أصلية في الكلمة، ويستثنى من ذلك كلمة واحدة هي ( الائتفاظ ) أي : الأخذ واللزوم ، يقال : ائتفظ ، أي : أخذ ولزم .
وورد كذلك : 
- ( أحاظة بن سعد ) : أبو قبيلة من حمير ، وبلد باليمن ، والمحدِّثون يقولون : وحاظة .
- والأرظ : أسفل قوائم الدابة ، وما عداه فبالضاد ، قال الزبيدي : هكذا زعمه بعض أهل اللغة اهـ
- ويقال : امتلأ الإناء حتى ما يجد مئظا ، أي : ما يجد مزيدا . قال الزبيدي : الصواب فيه مئطا ، بالطاء المهملة اهـ 
-----------
الكاتب : أبو إبراهيم رضوان بن محمد آل إسماعيل - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : سؤال عن عدم اجتماع حرف الظاء مع كلمة تبدأ بأحد هذه الحروف
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

فائدة:
قالَ أبو حيَّان الأندلسيُّ - رحمه الله - في " التَّذييل والتَّكميل " (2/132):
( وحُكِيَ " ضَرَبْتِي " بياءٍ بعدَ الكسرةِ للمؤنَّث ) انتهى.

علَّقَ مُحقِّقُ الكتاب د. حسن هنداوي في الهامشِ:
( الكتاب 4: 200 وفيه " ضَرَبْتِيه ". وقد نُسِبَتْ لربيعةَ، يُلحِقونَ الياءَ تاءَ المؤنَّثِ مع الهاءِ ) انتهى.
وقال سيبويه في " الكتاب " (4/200):
( وحدَّثني الخليل أنَّ ناسًا يقولون: " ضَرَبْتِيهِ " فيُلحقونَ الياء )؛ أي: يُلحِقونَ الياءَ تاءَ المؤنَّثِ مع الهاءِ، وقد نُسِبَتْ هذه اللُّغة لربيعة؛ كما ذَكَر مُحقِّق كتاب " التَّذييل والتَّكميل ".


ولا أرَى أنَّ الياءَ في مثلِ " ضَرَبْتِيهِ " ضميرٌ، وإنَّما هُو حَرْفٌ لا محلَّ له مِنَ الإعرابِ. وقد ذَكَرَ د. أحمد بن سعيد قشاش أنَّ الياءَ ههنا تولَّدَتْ عَنْ إشباعِ الكسرةِ الَّتي قبلَها؛ قال في بحثه " الأزد ومكانتهم في العربيَّة " [ منشور في مجلَّة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة - العدد 116 ]: ( ولا تزال هذه الظَّاهرة باقيةً إلى اليوم في أَزْد السّراة، فأنتَ تسمعُهم يقولون في " أخذتُه " للمتكلِّم، و" أعطيتَه " للمخاطَب، و" أعطيتِه " للمخاطَبة: " أخذتُوه، أعطيتَاه، أعطيتِيه ". أشبعوا الحَركاتِ الثَّلاث؛ فتولَّدَ عنها حُروف المدِّ الثَّلاثة ) انتهى.
ثُمَّ استشهدَ علَى هذه اللُّغة بقولِ النَّبيِّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- مُخاطِبًا امرأة: " لَوْ راجَعْتِيهِ فإنَّه أبو وَلَدِكِ " [ أخرجه ابن ماجه (2075- 1/671)، والطَّبراني في المعجَم الكبير (11962- 11/345) ]. *
------------
* الكاتبة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : مفعول به ثان أم حال 
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال : وماذا عن التصريع ، أليس بلازم في مطلع كل قصيدة ؟
جواب : ليس التَّصريعِ بلازمٍ في مطلَعِ القصيدةِ؛ فمِنَ الشُّعراءِ من لَّم يُصرِّعْ أوَّلَ شِعْرِهِ، ثُمَّ يُصَرِّعُ بعد ذلكَ؛ كقولِ ذي الرُّمَّةِ أوَّلَ قصيدةٍ:
أدَارًا بِحُزْوَى هِجْتِ للعَيْنِ عَبْرَةً ** فَمَاءُ الهَوَى يَرْفَضُّ أوْ يَتَرَقْرَقُ
ثُمَّ قال بعد عِدَّة أبياتٍ:
أَمِنْ مَيَّةَ اعْتَادَ الخَيَالُ المُؤَرِّقُ؟ ** نَعَمْ؛ إنَّها مِمَّا علَى النَّأْيِ تَطْرُقُ
وأكثرُ شِعْرِ ذي الرُّمَّة غير مُصرَّعِ الأوائِلِ، وهو مذهب الكثيرِ من الفُحولِ.

راجِعي: " العمدة في محاسن الشِّعرِ وآدابه ونَقده "، لابن رشيق القيروانيّ: 1/175، 176. *
-----------
*السائلة : أم محمد - وفقها الله -، والمجيبة : عائشة - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : أتذكر عهدنا أم أنت ناسي ( أبيات من كلماتي تنتظر نقدكم وتوجيهكم ) 
الحلقة : حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

لفظ المنازعة
لفظُ ( المنازعة ) بمعنى ( التعقيب والردّ ) ، فإنَّما توهَّمَ بعضُ الفضلاءِ أنَّه يقتضي خلافًا وخصامًا ، لغلبةِ استعمالِه في العصورِ المتأخرةِ بهذا المعنَى . والحقُّ أنَّ هذا اللفظَ لا يقتضي ذلكَ ؛ إنما هو بمعنى ( المجاذبة ) ؛ ألا ترَى ما قالَ امرؤ القيسِ :
فلمّا تنازعنا الحديثَ وأسمحت *** هصرتُ بغصنٍ ذي شماريخَ ميَّالِ
وقالَ القَطامي :
فلما تنازعنا الحديثَ ، سألتُها *** مَنِ الحيُّ ؟ قالتْ : معشرٌ من مُحارِبِ
وقالَ عمرُ بنُ أبي ربيعة :
فلما تنازعنا الأحاديثَ قلْنَ لي *** أخِفتَ علينا أن نُغَرَّ ونُخدَعا
وقالَ الحادِرةُ :
وإذا تنازِعُك الحديثَ رأيتَها *** حسنًا تبسُّمُها لذيذَ المكرَعِ

وشواهدُ غيرُ ذلكَ كثيرةٌ . *
------------
* الكاتب : فيصل المنصور - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : لماذا النديم ؟
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

مملكة النوركمْ حديثٍ ملءُ كِتْماني، وكمْ =سُلَّ روحًا عبْرَ حُلقوم القَلَمْ!ذكرياتي، عبراتي، نبْضُ ذا(م) =تي ذَرَاها الشعرُ، أغْراهُ النغمْفالتقاها النُّوكُ تبُّوا ألسنًا =تقذف الزورَ علينا كالحِممْأقبلوا بالسخْفِ في سَمْتِ النُّهَى =ألبسُوا العاداتِ أثوابَ القِيَمْ!غير أنَّا في عُلانا لم نزلْ =نحتسي الضوءَ ونحتلُّ القممْنُنضجُ النَّشوى على أضغانهم =نُشعلُ الفَرْحةَ منْ زيْتِ الألمْياحبيبي إنما نحنُ جَنا (م) =حَانِ للحُبِّ البريءِ المتَّهمْ!يعْتلي إنْ نحنُ حلَّقْنا بهِ =أو خذلْناهُ هَوَيْنا وانْهزمْأيُّهذا النورُ حسبي أنَّ في =يدِكَ اليومَ يدِي فوقَ الدِّيَمْحيثُ لا عَذْلٌ ولا غِلٌّ ولا =شركٌ تُنصَبُ من خلفِ الأكَمْههنا النَّجْوى أذانٌ من سنًا =يُوقظُ المحرابَ يجتاحُ العتَمْوالمجراتُ تسابيحٌ تُنا(م) =غِي رفيف الشَّوقِ ما بَينَ النَّسَمْإنَّها ممْلكةُُ النُّورِ ومَا =دُونها فهْوَ سَواءٌ والعَدَمْ! 
----------- 
الشاعر : علي المعشي - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : مملكة النور 
الحلقة : حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

ومِنْ أجملِ ما قُرِأَ على هذا الملتقى الطَّيبِ أهلُهُ بحثٌ ماتعٌ للأستاذ المُبدِعِ / فيصل المنصور بعنوان : تقويم التقييم.

وهذا رابطه : 

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=7444

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

( بَلَى:
حرف جوابٍ، وتختصُّ بالنَّفي فتُبْطله، سواء كان مُجرَّدًا؛ كقوله تعالَى:(زَعَمَ الَّذينَ كَفَرُوا أَن لَّن يُبْعَثُوا قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ)، أم مقرونًا باستفهامٍ حقيقيٍّ؛ مثل: "أليسَ زيدٌ بقائمٍ"، فتقول: بلَى، أو توبيخيٍّ؛ كقوله تعالَى: (أمْ يَحْسَبونَ أنَّا لا نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُم بلَى)، أو تقريريٍّ؛ كقوله تعالَى: (ألَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى). وقد يُجابُ بِها الاستفهامُ المجرَّد؛ كقوله في الحديث: "أتَرضَوْن أن تكونوا رُبْعَ أهلِ الجنَّة؟" قالوا: "بلى"، وهو قليل.
. . .
نَعَمْ:
حرفُ تصديقٍ ووَعْدٍ وإعلامٍ؛ فالأوَّل بعد الخَبَر؛ كقام زيدٌ، والثَّاني: بعد افعلْ ولا تَفعلْ وما في معناهما، والثَّالث بعد الاستفهام؛ نحو: هل جاء زيدٌ؟
قيل: وتأتي للتَّوكيد إذا وَقَعَتْ صدرًا؛ نحو: "نعم هذه أطلالهم"، والحقّ أنَّها في هذا حَرْف إعلامٍ، وأنَّها جوابٌ لسؤالٍ مقدَّر.
واعلم أنَّه إذا قيل: "قام زيدٌ"؛ فتصديقه: "نعم"، وتكذيبه: "لا"، ويمتنع دخول "بلَى"؛ لعدم النَّفي، وإذا قيل: "ما قام زيدٌ"؛ فتصديقه: "نعم"، وتكذيبه: "بلَى"، ويمتنع دخول "لا"؛ لأنَّها لنفي الإثبات لا لنفي النَّفي.
والحاصل أن "بلَى" لا تأتي إلا بعد نفيٍ، وأن "لا" لا تأتي إلا بعد إيجابٍ، وأن "نعم" تأتي بعدهما ) انتهَى *
----------
* الكاتبة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : سؤال : متى يكون الجواب بـ ( بلى ) و متى يكون بـ ( نعم ) ؟ 
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قـال الله -عزَّ وجـلَّ-:
﴿ وَٱللَّهُ جَعَـلَ لَكُم مِّمَّا خَلَقَ ظِلَـٰلاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ ٱلْجِبَالِ أَكْنَـٰنًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَٰبِيـلَ تَقِيكُمُ ٱلْحَـرَّ وَسَرَٰبِيلَ تَقِيـكُم بَأْسَكُمْ ﴾ [النَّحل: 81].

قال المـاورديُّ -رحمـه الله-:
«فإن قيـلَ: كيفَ قـالَ: ﴿ تَقِيكُمُ ٱلْحَـرَّ ﴾، ولَمْ يذكُرِ البرد، وقـال: ﴿ وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ ٱلْجِبَالِ أَكْنَـٰنًا ﴾، ولَمْ يذكُرِ السَّـهل؟ 
فَعَن ذلك جـوابان:
أحـدهما: أنَّ القَـوْمَ كانوا أصـحاب جبالٍ وخـيامٍ؛ فذَكَرَ لهم الجـبال، وكانوا أصـحابَ حَرٍّ دونَ بـردٍ؛ فذَكَرَ لهم نعمته عليهم فيمـا هو مُختصٌّ بهم؛ وهذا قَوْلُ عطـاء.
والجـواب الثَّاني: أنَّه اكتفـاء بذِكْرِ أحـدهما عن ذِكْرِ الآخَـر؛ إذْ كانَ معلومًـا أنَّ السَّـرابيلَ الَّتي تقي الحـرَّ: تقي البـردَ -أيضًا-، ومَنِ اتَّخـذَ مِنَ الجـبال أكنانًا: اتَّخـذَ مِنَ السَّهـل؛ وهذا قـولُ الجمهور» انتهَى من «أدب الدُّنيـا والدِّين» (ص265، 266- ط.دار الفكر) -بشيءٍ من التَّعديـل-.
--------------
الكاتبة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع :لم ذكر " الحر " ولم يذكر " البرد "، وذكر " الجبال " ولم يذكر " السهل "؟
الحلقة : حلقة البلاغة والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال : هل الصحيح ألئك أم أولئك ؟ ولِمَ ؟

جواب : الذي عليه أهلُ الرسم كتابتُها ( أولئك ) تفرِقةً بينها وبين ( إليك ) .
ذكر ذلك الزجاجيّ في ( كتاب الخط ) .
ولكن لما كانت العلةُ هذه قد زالت بإحداث النّقط ، فلا حاجة إلى زيادة الواو ، لأنَّ في هذا ثِقَلاً وعبئًا . وكذلك الأمرُ في نحو ( عَمْر ) ، و ( مئة ) ونحوهما .
----------
الكاتب : فيصل المنصور - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : هل الصحيح ألئك أم أولئك ؟ ولِمَ ؟
الحلقة : حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

اللَّهُ الصّمَدُ 

فيه عشرة تأويلات : 
أحدها : أن الصمد المصمت الذي لا جوف له ، قاله الحسن وعكرمه والضحاك وابن جبير ، قال الشاعر :
شِهابُ حُروب لا تَزالُ جيادُه.......عوابس   يعْلُكْنَ الشكيمَ المُصَمّدا
الثاني : هو الذي لا يأكل ولا يشرب ، قاله الشعبي .
الثالث : أنه الباقي الذي لا يفنى ، قاله قتادة ، وقال الحسن : إنه الدائم الذي لم يزل ولا يزال .
الرابع : هو الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، قاله محمد بن كعب .
الخامس : أنه الذي يصمد الناس إليه في حوائجهم ، قاله ابن عباس ، ومنه قول الشاعر :
ألا بكّر الناعي بخَيريْ بني أسدْ.......بعمرِو بن مَسعودٍ وبالسيّد الصَّمَد .
السادس : أنه السيد الذي قد انتهى سؤدده ، قاله أبو وائل وسفيان وقال الشاعر :
عَلوْتُه بحُسامٍ ثم قلت له........خُذْها حُذَيْفَ فأنت السيّد الصَّمَدُ .
السابع : أنه الكامل الذي لا عيب فيه ، قاله مقاتل ، ومنه قول الزبرقان :
ساروا جَميعاً بنصْفِ الليلِ واعْتَمدوا.........  لاّ رهينةَ إلا السيّدُ الصَمَدُ 
الثامن : أنه المقصود إليه في الرغائب ، والمستغاث به في المصائب ، قاله السدي .
التاسع : أنه المستغني عن كل أحد قاله أبو هريرة .
العاشر : أنه الذي يفعل مايشاء ويحكم بما يريد ، قاله الحسين بن فضيل .
--------------
الكاتب : محمد سعد - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : ما معنى الصمد ؟
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> تنبيه :
> الهمزة لا تتقدم على الظاء أصلية في الكلمة، ويستثنى من ذلك كلمة واحدة هي ( الائتفاظ ) أي : الأخذ واللزوم ، يقال : ائتفظ ، أي : أخذ ولزم .
> وورد كذلك : 
> - ( أحاظة بن سعد ) : أبو قبيلة من حمير ، وبلد باليمن ، والمحدِّثون يقولون : وحاظة .
> - والأرظ : أسفل قوائم الدابة ، وما عداه فبالضاد ، قال الزبيدي : هكذا زعمه بعض أهل اللغة اهـ
> - ويقال : امتلأ الإناء حتى ما يجد مئظا ، أي : ما يجد مزيدا . قال الزبيدي : الصواب فيه مئطا ، بالطاء المهملة اهـ 
> -----------
> الكاتب : أبو إبراهيم رضوان بن محمد آل إسماعيل - وفقه الله -.
> الموضوع : سؤال عن عدم اجتماع حرف الظاء مع كلمة تبدأ بأحد هذه الحروف
> الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.


سها كاتب التنبيه عن لفظ ( إِظَانٌ) و هو اسم موضع ، قال الشاعر :    تأمّل خليلي هل ترى مِن ظعائن  *** تحَملْن بالعلياء فوق إظَان . أما لفظ الائتفاظ فلم أعثر عليه لا في لسان العرب ، و لا في القاموس المحيط ، و لا في مقاييس اللغة .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> لفظ المنازعة
> لفظُ ( المنازعة ) بمعنى ( التعقيب والردّ ) ، فإنَّما توهَّمَ بعضُ الفضلاءِ أنَّه يقتضي خلافًا وخصامًا ، لغلبةِ استعمالِه في العصورِ المتأخرةِ بهذا المعنَى . والحقُّ أنَّ هذا اللفظَ لا يقتضي ذلكَ ؛ إنما هو بمعنى ( المجاذبة ) ؛ ألا ترَى ما قالَ امرؤ القيسِ :
> فلمّا تنازعنا الحديثَ وأسمحت *** هصرتُ بغصنٍ ذي شماريخَ ميَّالِ
> وقالَ القَطامي :
> فلما تنازعنا الحديثَ ، سألتُها *** مَنِ الحيُّ ؟ قالتْ : معشرٌ من مُحارِبِ
> وقالَ عمرُ بنُ أبي ربيعة :
> فلما تنازعنا الأحاديثَ قلْنَ لي *** أخِفتَ علينا أن نُغَرَّ ونُخدَعا
> وقالَ الحادِرةُ :
> وإذا تنازِعُك الحديثَ رأيتَها *** حسنًا تبسُّمُها لذيذَ المكرَعِ
> ...


بل المنازعة  تحمل معنى الخصام و الخلاف . فهي  من نازَعه : أي جاذَبه في الخصومة ، و جاء في اللسان : " التنازع : التخاصم ،  و تنازع القوم : اختصموا "  و يؤكّد هذا المعنى آياتٌ قرآنية كثيرة ، منها قوله سبحانه : ( حتى إذا فشلتم و تنازعتم في الأمر) و قوله : ( فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله و الرسول ) و قوله : ( و أطيعوا الله و رسوله  و لا تنازعوا فتفشلوا )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> ومِنْ أجملِ ما قُرِأَ


الصواب  :  ( قُرِئَ ) ، فالهمزة ما قبلها متحرّك ، فوجب كتابتها  على حرف من جنس حركة ما قبلها .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

زادكِ اللهُ علمًا وهداية، ووفقكِ لكلِّ ما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

> أما لفظ الائتفاظ فلم أعثر عليه لا في لسان العرب ، و لا في القاموس المحيط ، و لا في مقاييس اللغة .


قال صاحب التنبيه : فإن كلمة ( الائتفاظ ) ذكرها صاحب ( القاموس المحيط ) في ( باب : الظاء / فصل : الهمزة ) ، وقد أشار الزبيدي شارح القاموس في أول باب الظاء أن فصل ( الهمزة ) ساقط برمته من ( الصحاح ) ، وقال في ( الائتفاظ ) : أهمله الجوهري وصاحب ( اللسان ) .

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

ياطَيْرُ حَدِّثْ بما أَبْصَرْتَ مِنْ حالي = أنا الـمُعَنـَّى فَهَلْ لاقَـيْــتَ أمْثَالي
*أنا ابْنُ هَمٍّ إذا ما جِئْتَ تَصْحَبُنِي = وَلَسْـتُ أدْري إذا يُـعْييـكَ تَعْلَالي*
*أَقْبِلْ أَبُثَّكَ مِنْ حُزْني وَمِنْ كَمَدِي =فَلَسْتُ أَلْقَى بِأَهْلِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ* *سَالِ*
*أَقَمْتُ بَيْنَ أُنَـاسٍ لا خَلَاقَ لَـهُمْ** =**مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الخُلْقِ أَوْ مِنْ حُسْنِ أَعْمَالِ*
*أَشْبَاهِ إِنْسٍ إذا ما العَيْنُ تُبْصِرُهُمْ** =** أَكْفَاءِ إبْليـسَ في فُحْـشٍ وَإضْلَالِ*
*في سِفْلَةِ القَـوْمِ إنْ عُدُّوا بِمَكْرَمَةٍ** =* *أوْ عِلْيِةِ القَـوْمِ إنْ عُــدُّوا بِـأَرْذَالِ*
*لا يَقْدِرُونَ على خَيْرٍ وَ إنْ عَزَمُوا = حَسْبُ الدَّعِـيِّ مَقَــالٌ غَيْرُ فَـعَّالِ*
*يَسَّارَعُونَ إلى عَيْــبٍ و مَنْــقَصَةٍ = كَـما يُـسَـارِعُ أَشْـرَافٌ لأفْضَـالِ*
*ويَـرْقُصُونَ بأوْحَـالِ الخَــنَا طَرَبَاً = كَما يُـرَقَّصُ خِنْـزيـرٌ بِـأَوْحَــالِ*
*وَيَنْـزِلونَ بِفُــحْشِ القَوْلِ مَنْزِلَةً = لَيْسَتْ لغَيْرِ ذَوي الأرْذَالِ في حالِ* 
---------------
الشاعر : أبو طعيمة - وفقه الله -.
اسم القصيدة : لـمّا هجوتُ!..
الحلقة : حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

قال الشَّيخ بكر أبو زيد -رحمه الله - في " حِلْية طالبِ العِلم ":
احْذَرِ اللَّحْنَ:
ابْتَعِدْ عَنِ اللَّحْنِ في اللَّفْظِ والكَتْبِ؛ فإنَّ عَدَمَ اللَّحْنِ جَلالةٌ، وصفاءُ ذوقٍ، ووقوفٌ علَى مِلاحِ المعاني لِسلامةِ المباني:
فعَنْ عُمرَ -رضِي الله عنه- أنَّه قال:
"تعلَّموا العربيَّةَ؛ فإنَّها تزيدُ في المروءةِ"(1).
وقد وَرَدَ عن جماعةٍ من السَّلَفِ أنَّهم كانوا يَضْرِبون أولادَهُم علَى اللَّحْنِ (2).
وأسند الخطيب (3) عن الرَّحْبيِّ قال:
"سمعتُ بَعْضَ أصحابِنا يقولُ: إذا كَتَبَ لَحَّانٌ، فكَتَبَ عن اللَّحَّانِ لَحَّانٌ آخَر؛ صارَ الحديثُ بالفارسيَّةِ" (3)!
وأنشد المبرِّد (4):
النَّحوُ يَبْسُطُ مِن لِّسَانِ الأَلْكَنِ  * والمَرْءُ تُكْرِمُهُ إذَا لَمْ يَلْحَنِ
فَإذَا أرَدتَّ مِنَ العُلومِ أجَلَّهَا * فأجَلُّهَا مِنْهَا مُقِيمُ الأَلْسُنِ (5)
وعليه؛ فلا تَحْفَلْ بقولِ القاسمِ بنِ مُخَيْمِرة -رحمه الله تعالَى-:
"تعلُّمُ النَّحْوِ: أوَّلُه شُغلٌ، وآخرُهُ بَغْيٌ".
ولا بقولِ بِشْرٍ الحافي -رحمه الله تعالَى-:
"لَمَّا قيلَ له: تَعَلَّمِ النَّحْوَ، قال: أَضِلُّ. قال: قُلْ ضَرَبَ زَيْدٌ عَمْرًا. قال بِشْرٌ: يا أخي! لِمَ ضَرَبَهُ؟ قال: يا أبا نَصْرٍ! ما ضَرَبَهُ، وإنَّما هذا أصلٌ وُضِعَ. فقال بِشْرٌ: هذا أوَّلُه كَذِبٌ، لا حاجةَ لِي فيه". 
رواهما الخطيب في "اقتضاء العلم العمل".

ـــــــ الهامش ـــــــــــــــ
(1) "الجامع" للخطيب: (2/25).
(2) "الجامع" للخطيب: (2/28، 29).
(3) "الجامع" للخطيب: (2/28).
(4) "الجامع" للخطيب: (2/28).
(5) لبعض العُلماء تعقيبٌ علَى ما أنشده المبرِّد من أنَّ أجلَّ العلوم علمُ التَّوحيد، لكنَّ الجلالةَ هنا نسبةٌ إلَى علُومِ الآلةِ، والله أعلم.
---------------
الناقلة :عائشة - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع :احذر اللحن
الحلقة :حلقة قضايا العربية ومشكلاتها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أقسام الاجتماع بالإخوان 

*«أحدهما‏:» ‏ اجتماع على مؤانسة الطمع وشغل الوقت، فهذا مضرته أرجح من منفعته، وأقل ما فيه يفسد القلب ويضيع الوقت‏.‏* 


*«ثانيهما‏:» ‏ الاجتماع بهم على التعاون على أسباب النجاة والتواصي بالحق، والصبر‏.‏ فهذا من أعظم الغنيمة وأنفعها‏.‏ ولكن فيه ثلاث آفات‏:‏* 
*«الأولى‏:» ‏ تزين بعضهم لبعض‏.‏* 
*«الثانية‏:» ‏ الكلام والخلطة أكثر من الحاجة‏.‏* 
*«الثالثة‏:» ‏ أن يصير ذلك شهوة وعادة ينقطع بها عن المقصود‏.‏* 

*وبالجملة فالاجتماع والخلطة لقاح إما للنفس الأمارة وإما للقلب والنفس المطمئنة، والنتيجة مستفادة من اللقاح، فمن طاب لقاحه طابت ثمرته، وهكذا الأرواح الطيبة لقاحها من الملك والخبيثة لقاحها من الشيطان‏.‏ وقد جعل الله سبحانه برحمته الطيبات للطيبين، والطيبين للطيبات، وعكس ذلك‏.‏* 


*الفوائد_الإمام شمس الدين أبي عبد الله بن قيم الجوزية* 
--------------
الناقلة : أم عبد السميع - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : أقسام الاجتماع بالإخوان 
الحلقة : حلقة العلوم الشرعية.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

جاء في " النَّحو الوافي " (1/469، 470):
*( ويجوزُ أن تستغنيَ جُملة الخَبَر عنِ الرَّابط إنْ كانَتْ هي نَفْسَ المُبتدإ في المعنَى، ومُساوية له في مدلولِه؛ بحيث يتضمَّن كُلٌّ مِّنهما المعنَى والمدلولَ الَّذي يتضمَّنه الآخَرُ تمامًا ( أي: مِن غيرِ زيادةٍ ولا نَقصٍ )؛ كأَن يَّقولَ رجلٌ لزميلِه: ما رأيُكَ في التِّجارةِ؟ فيجيب: ( رأيِي: "التِّجارة غِنًى" )؛ فالجُملة الواقعةُ خَبَرًا مُّطابِقةٌ في مَعناها للمبتدإِ في مَعناه ومَدلولِه؛ فكلاهما مُساوٍ للآخَرِ في المضمون؛ فالرَّأيُ هو: "التِّجارةُ غِنًى"، و"التِّجارة غِنًى" هي: "الرَّأي". ومِن أمثلةِ ذلك: أن يَّتكلَّمَ مُتكلِّمٌ فيسأله الآخَر: ماذا تقول؟ فيجيب: ( قَوْلِي: "الذَّليل مَهينٌ" )، ( كلامي: "الكرامةُ تأبَى المهانةَ" )؛ فجُملة الخَبَرِ في كُلِّ مثالٍ هي نفسُ المبتدإ السَّابق فى المعنَى، والمبتدأُ السَّابق فى كُلِّ مثالٍ يتضمَّن معنَى الجملةِ الواقعةِ خَبَرًا؛ فكلاهما يتضمَّن معنَى الآخَر، ودلالته ) انتهى 
*---------------
الناقلة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع :سؤال : ما معنى قولهم : ( هي عين المبتدأ في المعنى ) ؟
الحلقة :حلقة النحو والتصريف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

من حديث : (الصِّيَامُ جُنَّةٌ فَلَا يَرْفُثْ وَلَا يَجْهَلْ وَإِنْ امْرُؤٌ قَاتَلَهُ أَوْ شَاتَمَهُ فَلْيَقُلْ إِنِّي صَائِمٌ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصَّائِمِ أَطْيَبُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ رِيحِ الْمِسْكِ يَتْرُكُ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ وَشَهْوَتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي الصِّيَامُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ وَالْحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا) .


الصيام جنة : "تشبيه بليغ" بحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه ، فتقدير الكلام : الصيام كالجنة يحمي الصائم من الذنوب والسيئات كما تحمي الجنة المقاتل من الضرب والطعنات .
والتشبيه البليغ يمكن إدراجه في باب : "الإيجاز بالحذف" ، إذ حذفت أداة التشبيه ووجهه ، على التفصيل السابق ، فقلت الألفاظ وازداد المعنى قوة وبهاء .


ومادة : "جن" تدل على الستر والوقاية ، ومنه قيل : لــ : "الجن" : جن ، بالكسر ، لاستتارهم عن أعين البشر ، و "الجنة" : جنة بفتح الجيم ، لأنها مستترة بأشجارها الكثيفة .
فصار للمادة معنى كلي متواطئ هو : "الستر" ، يتفرع عليه حقائق متباينة يجمعها هذا الأصل الكلي تبعا لاختلاف حركة الجيم ، وهذا من أوجه ثراء اللغة العربية ، فالمادة الواحدة تدل على أكثر من حقيقة على التفصيل السابق .


فَلَا يَرْفُثْ وَلَا يَجْهَلْ :
إما أن يقال بأن البخاري على عادته في اختصار المتون ، أو روايتها بالمعنى ، قد حذف من السياق ما دل المذكور عليه ، فتقدير الكلام : فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يجهل ............... ، أو يقال بأن الرواية هكذا وقعت في سماعه ، فأداها كما تحملها ، فيكون "إيجاز الحذف" قد وقع فيها ابتداء .


فَلَا يَرْفُثْ :
إما أن يكون المقصود : النهي عن أحاديث الجماع ومقدماته ......... إلخ من أحاديث الرجل مع أهله ، وإما أن يكون المقصود أعم من ذلك ، ومتى صح حمل النص على المعنى الأعم ، فهو أولى ، إثراء للسامع .


وَإِنْ امْرُؤٌ قَاتَلَهُ أَوْ شَاتَمَهُ :
إيجاز بحذف آخر ، إذ حذف العامل بعد "إن" ، إذ لا يليها إلا الفعل ، اكتفاء بالفعل الوارد بعد "امرؤ" : "قاتله" ، فهو من جنس المحذوف ، فلا يجمع بين الشيء وعوضه ، لئلا يصير الكلام معيبا بالتكرار ، وإن صح التقدير من جهة المعنى ، بل إن تقدير معنى العامل المحذوف دون ذكر لفظه ، يزيد المعنى قوة ، إذ التكرار مظنة التوكيد ، فوقع تمام البيان من وجهين :
الأول : وجه حذف ما دل عليه السياق إيجازا ، فالتكرار اللفظي هنا معيب للاستغناء بالمذكور عن المحذوف على التفصيل المتقدم .
والثاني : يقدر فيه العامل المحذوف من جنس المذكور ، معنى لا لفظا ، فيكون التكرار المعنوي مظنة التوكيد ، فلا يصير معيبا كالتكرار اللفظي بل إن تقدير المحذوف دون ذكره يحقق الفائدتين : الإيجاز في اللفظ والتوكيد في المعنى .


قاتله : صيغة مفاعلة تقتضي مشاركة من اثنين لإيجاد الفعل ، والصائم منهي ابتداء عن إنشاء القتال ، والجواب عن ذلك أن صيغة المفاعلة : لا يلزم منها وقوع الفعل ، فلا يلزم من قولك : خادع فلان فلانا أنه قد خدعه بالفعل ، وكذلك الشأن هنا ، أو يقال بأن : "فاعَلَ" تطلق ويراد بها وقوع الفعل من واحد كما تقول : عالج فلان الأمر ، وقد تولى ذلك بمفرده ، ويمكن تخريج زيادة المبنى في "قاتل" و "شاتم" على القاعدة المطردة : الزيادة في المبنى تدل على الزيادة في المعنى ، فيكون لفظ "قاتل" أبلغ في الدلالة على الجناية من "قتل" وكذلك "شاتم" .
إِنِّي صَائِمٌ مَرَّتَيْنِ :
تكرار يفيد التوكيد .
وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصَّائِمِ : توكيد بالقسم ولام الابتداء عناية بالمقسم عليه .
يَتْرُكُ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ وَشَهْوَتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي الصِّيَامُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ : بيان لعلة المقسم عليه ، وكأن السامع قد تبادر إلى ذهنه سؤال عن : علة ذلك ؟ ، فجاء الجواب : لأنه يترك طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي ، فيكون في الكلام إيجاز بالحذف دل عليه السياق اقتضاء ، ودلالة الاقتضاء أصل يفزع إليه في تقدير ما يستقيم به السياق .
طعامه وشرابه وشهوته :
إما أن يقال بأن عطف الشهوة على الطعام والشراب من باب : عطف العام على الخاص ، فقدم الخاص : الطعام والشراب لأنها آكد الشهوات التي يمتنع الصائم عنها ، ثم عطف عليها العام ، فيكون ذكرها قد تكرر مرتين : مرة بالنص على أعيانها ، ومرة ضمن عام يشملها ، وفي ذلك من العناية بشأنها ما فيه ، فإفرادها بالذكر يدل عليها : مطابقة ، وإدراجها في عام يشملها يدل عليها : تضمنا ، فاجتمع في حقها الدلالتان .
وإما أن يقال بأن الشهوة هنا قد أريد بها شهوة الفرج ، فيكون الكلام من قبيل : التأسيس لا التوكيد ، فأسس اللفظ المذكور معنى جديدا لم يرد في السياق ، ويرجح ذلك ما اطرد من قول أهل العلم بأنه إذا دار الكلام بين التوكيد والتأسيس فحمله على التأسيس أولى لأن فيه إنشاء معنى جديد ، بخلاف التوكيد فهو تنبيه على معنى مذكور ، والأصل في النصوص ، كما تقدم ، دلالتها على أكبر قدر من المعاني إثراء لذهن السامع .
الصِّيَامُ لِي : يمكن النظر إلى هذه الجملة من وجهين :
من وجه : التوكيد المستفاد من الحصر بتعريف الجزأين ، إن قلنا بأن الخبر هو نفس الجار والمجرور فهو معرف بالإضافة ، فيكون تقدير الكلام : الصوم لي وحدي لا لأحد غيري .
ومن وجه إفراد الصيام بالإضافة إلى الباري مع أنه مفعول العبد لا الرب ، فيكون في ذلك من التعظيم ما فيه ، تماما كما قيل في : بيت الله ، وناقة الله ، فإضافة هذه الأعيان إلى الله إضافة تشريف .
وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ : توكيد بالفاعل المستتر في : أجزي ، فيكون قد ذكر مرتين بارزا كـــ : مبتدأ ، فالمبتدأ فاعل في المعنى ، ومستترا في عامله ، ومجيء العامل بصيغة المضارع يدل على تجدد الجزاء بتجدد الصيام ، فليس أمرا ماضيا قد انتهى ، وإنما هو أمر متجدد باستمرار ، فكلما صمت وأطعت ، وجدت جزاء ذلك عند الرب ، جل وعلا ، وفي هذا من استنهاض الهمم ما فيه .*
-------------
* الناقل : مهاجر - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : من حديث : (الصيام جنة فلا يرفث .............) 
الحلقة : حلقة البلاغة والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تحدَّث سيبويه-رحمه الله- في " الكتاب " عن " لام المعرفة " وإدغامِها؛ فقال (4/457):
( و" لام المعرفة " تُدغَمُ في ثلاثةَ عشرَ حرفًا، لا يجوزُ فيها معهنَّ إلاَّ الإدغامُ، وكثرة موافقتِها لهذه الحروف. واللامُ من طَرَفِ اللِّسان، وهذه الحروفُ: أحدَ عَشَرَ حرفًا مِنها من طَرَفِ اللِّسان، وحَرْفان يُخالطان طَرَفَ اللِّسان. فلمَّا اجتمعَ فيها هذا وكثرتُها في الكلامِ؛ لَمْ يَجُزْ إلاَّ الإدغامُ...
والأحَدَ عَشَرَ حَرْفًا: النُّون، والرَّاء، والدَّال، والتَّاء، والصَّاد، والطَّاء، والزَّاي، والسِّين، والظَّاء، والثَّاء، والذَّال. 
واللَّذانِ خالَطاها: الضَّاد والشِّين؛ لأنَّ الضَّادَ استطالَتْ لرَخاوتها حتَّى اتَّصلَتْ بمُخرَجِ اللاَّم، والشِّين كذلك حتَّى اتَّصلَتْ بمُخرجِ الطَّاء ) انتهى.
فلَيْسَ الجيمُ مِنَ الحروفِ الَّتي تُدغَمُ اللاَّم فيها؛ إذ ليسَ مِنْ حروفِ طَرَفِ اللِّسان، ولا هو يُخالِطُ طَرَفَ اللِّسان، ومخرجُه -كما قال سيبويه في " الكتاب " (4/433)-: ( من وسط اللِّسان بينه وبين وَسَط الحَنَكِ الأعلَى ). *
--------------
* الناقلة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : (أل) التعريف مع الجيم هل هي شمسية أم قمرية ؟
الحلقة : حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

قال ابن هشام في ( مغني اللبيب ) :-
"في" حرف جر، له عشرة معان:
أحدها: الظرفية، وهى إما مكانية أو زمانية، وقد اجتمعتا في قوله تعالى : "ألم .1. غلبت الروم .2. في أدنى الأرض وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون .3. في بضع سنين.4."[الروم:1.2.3.4] أو مجازية نحو "ولكم في القصاص حياة" [البقرة: 179]. ومن المكانية "أدخلت الخاتم في أصبعي، والقلنسوة في رأسي" إلا أن فيهما قلبا. 
الثاني: المصاحبة نحو "ادخلوا في أمم" [الأعراف: 38] أي معهم، وقيل: التقدير ادخلوا في جملة أمم، فحذف المضاف. وروى في الخبر في قوله - عز وجل - : "فخرج على قومه في زينته" [القصص: 79] قال: في ثياب حمر قال الغزنوي: أي مع زينته. 
والثالث: التعليل نحو "لمسكم فيما أفضتم عذاب عظيم" [النور: 14] وفى صحيح البخاري " دخلت امرأة النار في هرة ربطتها ". 
الرابع: الاستعلاء نحو "ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل"[طه: 17]. وقال سويد بن كاهل: هم صلبوا العبدي في جذع نخلة * [ فلا عطست شيبان إلا بأجدعا ] 
وقال عنترة: بطل كأن ثيابه في سرحة * [ يحذى نعال السبت ليس بتوأم ] 
والخامس: مرادفة الباء كقول زيد الخير: ويركب يوم الروع منا فوارس * بصيرون في طعن الاباهر والكلى.
السادس: مرادفة إلى نحو "فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم" [ابراهيم: 9]. 
السابع: مرادفة من كقول امرؤ القيس:
ألا عم صباحا أيها الطلل البالي * وهل يعمن من كان في العصر الخالي ؟
وهل يعمن من كان أحدث عهده * ثلاثين شهرا في ثلاثة أحوال ؟ 
الثامن: المقايسة - وهى الداخلة بين مفضول سابق وفاضل لاحق - نحو "فما متاع الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا قليل" [التوبة: 38] 
التاسع: التعويض، وهى الزائدة عوضا من "في" أخرى محذوفة كقولك "ضربت فيمن رغبت" أصله: ضربت من رغبت فيه، أجازه ابن مالك وحده بالقياس على نحو قوله : *فانظر بمن تثق* على حمله على ظاهره، وفيه نظر. 
العاشر: التوكيد، وهى الزائدة لغير التعويض، أجازه الفارسي في الضرورة، وأنشد: أنا أبو سعد إذا الليل دجا * يخال في سواده يرندجا وأجازه بعضهم في قوله عز وجل : "وقال اركبوا فيها" [هود: 41]
-------------
الناقل : المسعودي - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

غروب الشمس في عين حمئة
يزعم أعداء الإسلام الجهلة من يهود ونصارى أن القرآن الكريم يحتوى على خطأ علمي في قول الله سبحانه وتعالى حاكياً عن ذو القرنين ( حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ الشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ وَوَجَدَ عِندَهَا قَوْمًا قُلْنَا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِمَّا أَن تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّا أَن تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا ) ويقولون هذا مخالف للعلم الثابت ذلك لأن الشمس لا تغرب في عين ... 

ذا القرنين اتجه إلى جهة الغرب، حتى وصل إلى أقصى مكان في الغرب، وهناك وجد الشمس في رأي العين كأنما تغرب في عين حَمِئة . والحمأ هو الطين المتغير . فكأنما وجد الشمس تسقط في تلك العين الحمئة .. 

ولو وقف أحدنا عند الغروب على شاطئ البحر، لوجد الشمس كأنما تسقط في البحر أو تغرب فيه، مع أن الحقيقة غير ذلك . فهي تغرب عن قوم لتشرق عند آخرين.

فالمقصود إذن في الآية ( وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ) أي فيما يرى الرائي، وينظر الناظر 
---------------
الكاتب : منذر أبو هواش - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة 
الحلقة : حلقة فقه اللغة ومعانيها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الضليل عند ابن شرف القيرواني في كتابه "مسائل الانتقاد"

قال أبو الريَّان: لقد سَمّيتَ مشاهير، وأبقيت الكثير قلت: بلى، ولكن ما عندك فيمن ذكرت؟ قال: أما الضِلّيل مؤسّسُ الأساس، وبنيانه عليه الناس؛ كانوا يقولون (أسيلة الخد)، حتى قال (أسيلةَ مجرى الدمع)، وكانوا يقولون (تامة القامة) و(طويلة القامة) و " جَيْدآء " و " تامّة العنق " وأشباه هذا حتى قال: " بعيدة مهوى القرْط " . وكانوا يقولون في الفرس السابق: " يلحق الغزال والظليم " وشبهه، حتى قال: " قَيْد الأوابد " . ومثل هذا له كثير. ولم يكن قبله من فطن لهذه الإشارات والاستعارات غيره. فامتثلوه بعده. وكانت الأشعار قبل سواذج، فبقيت هذه جدداً وتلك نواهج؛ وكل شعر بعد، ما خلاها فغير رائق النسج، وإن كان النهج.
--------------
الناقل : أحمد الغنام - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع : منازل الشعراء
الحلقة : حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

قال الجاحظ : أَكْثَرُ النّاسِ سَماعًا أَكْثَرُهُمْ خَواطِرَ ، وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ خَواطِرَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ تَفَكُّرًا ، وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ تَفَكُّرًا أَكْثَرُهُمْ عِلْمًا ، وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ عِلْمًا أَرْجَحُهُمْ عَمَلًا - كَما أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ الْبُصَراءِ رُؤْيَةً لِلْأَعاجيبِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ تَجارِبَ ؛ وَلِذلِكَ صارَ الْبَصيرُ أَكْثَرَ خَواطِرَ مِنَ الْأَعْمى ، وَصارَ السَّميعُ الْبَصيرُ أَكْثَرَ خَواطِرَ مِنَ الْبَصيرِ ! وَعَلى قَدْرِ شِدَّةِ الْحاجَةِ تَكونُ الْحَرَكَةُ ، وَعَلى قَدْرِ ضَعْفِ الْحاجَةِ يَكونُ السُّكونُ - كَما أَنَّ الرّاجِيَ وَالْخائِفَ دائِبانِ ، وَالْآيِسَ وَالْآمِنَ وادِعانِ !
--------------
الناقل : محمد سعد - وفقه الله -.
الموضوع :لُمَعٌ من رسائل الجاحظ
الحلقة : حلقة تعلم الإنشاء والبيان.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

جاءَ في " الدُّرِّ المصون " للسَّمين الحَلَبيِّ -رحمه الله-:
(لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ)
قوله: (إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ): "إلاَّ" هنا صفةٌ للنَّكِرة قبلها بمعنى "غَيْر". والإِعرابُ فيها متعذَّر، فَجُعِل على ما بعدها. وللوصفِ بها شروطٌ منها: تنكيرُ الموصوفِ، أو قُرْبُه من النَّكِرة بأَنْ يكونَ معرفًا بأل الجنسية. ومنها أَنْ يكونَ جمعًا صريحًا؛ كالآية، أو ما في قُوَّةِ الجمعِ؛ كقوله: 
لَو كانَ غَيري سُلَيْمى اليومَ غيَّره * وَقْعُ الحوادِثِ إلاَّ الصَّارمُ الذَّكَرُ
فـ"إلاَّ الصَّارِمُ" صفةُ لـ"غيري"؛ لأنه في معنى الجمع. ومنها أَنْ لا يُحْذَفَ موصوفُها عكسَ "غير". وقد أَتْقَنَّا هذا كلَّه في "إِيضاحِ السبيل إلى شرح التسهيل" فعليك به. وأنشد سيبويهِ على ذلك قولَ الشاعر: 
وكلُّ أخٍ مُفارِقُه أخُوه * لَعَمْرُ أبيكَ إلاَّ الفرقدانِ
أي: وكلُّ أخٍ غيرُ الفرقدين مفارِقُه أخوه. وقد وقع الوصفُ بـ"إلاَّ" كما وقع الاستثناء بـ"غير"، والأصلُ في "إلاَّ" الاستثناءُ وفي "غير" الصفةُ. ومن مُلَحِ كلامِ أبي القاسم الزمخشري: "واعلم أنَّ "إلاَّ" وغير يَتَقَارضان" ) انتهى.

وقد تحدَّثَ سيبويه -رحمه الله- عن هذه المسألةِ في كتابه (2/331-335)، تحتَ قولِه: ( هذا باب ما يكونُ فيه "إلاَّ" وما بعده وصفًا بمنزلة مِثْلٍ وغَيْرٍ ).
-----------------
الناقلة : عائشة - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : سؤال : ما إعراب ( إلا ) التي بمعنى ( غير ) ؟ 
الحلقة : حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال : الكلمات التي مثل : مجيء، بريء، بذيء ...هل نكتب آخرها بالياء أم بالألف اللينة ؟

جواب : إنَّ حكم الهمزةِ المتطرِّفة أن تُرسمَ على حرفٍ يناسب حركة ما قبلها، بصرفِ النظرِ عن حركةِ الهمزةِ.
فالكلمات التي أشرتَ إليها وما شاكلها، تُكتب الهمزة فيها على السطر،لأنَّ ما قبلها ساكن؛ وهذه الكلمات هي: 
مجيء، بريء، بذيء ...وقد توهَّمتَ حينما قلت إنَّها تُرسمُ على ياء أو ألف ليِّنة، فهي تُرسمُ مفردةً على السطرِ أخي الكريم.
وأمَّا إن كان حركة ما قبل الهمزة المتطرِّفة الكسر؛ فترسم على ياء (أي على صورة الياء) بصرف النظر عن حركة الهمزة،لأنَّ الكسر أقوى الحركات، مثل:
قُرِئَ، بُدِئَ، أُنشِئَ ... (أكمل). 
يستمرِئ، يستهزِئ، يختبِئ ...(أكمل). 
بادِئ، دافِئ، خاطِئ ... (أكمل).
----------------
السائل : يحيى صالح، والمجيب : البدر القرمزي.
الموضوع : بالياء أم بالألف اللينة ؟
الحلقة : حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

دَعَتِ اللُّغويَّات الحديثة - فيما زَعمت - إلى دراسة اللُّغة دراسة موضوعيَّة علميَّة بَحتَة، وَرَوَّجَت -
من وراء هذا الادِّعاء - لمجموعة منَ الأفكار والآراء، منها - على سبيل المثال -

نَفْي القَدَاسة عنِ اللغات، أو بتعبيرٍ آخر نَفْي أن يكونَ للُّغة أيُّ ارتباط عقدي أو ديني أو وجداني بحياة الناس؛ وإنَّما هي ظاهرة علميَّة مُجَرَّدة، أحدثها البَشَر، ومِن ثَمَّ فإن أي دعوة لتجديدها أو تطويرها أو تغيير بعض أو كثير مِن معالمها لا ينبغي أن يكونَ موضع تَحَرُّج من أي نوع


ومن المعلوم لنا جميعًا أنَّ علم اللغة الحديث علمٌ أوروبي، وقد تَوَصَّل إلى ما تَوَصَّل إليه من خلال دراسة اللُّغة اللاَّتينيَّة القديمة، وما تَفَرَّع عنها مِن لغات أوربيَّة حديثة، 

وعندما استوردنا نحن العرب - عنِ الأوربيين هذا العلم اللغوي الحديث كما نَستورد عنهم كل شيء، رُحْنا نطبِّق على لغتنا العربيَّة جَميع ما نادَوا به من دون تفكير أو رويَّة، فاعْتقدْنا في لغتنا ما اعتقدوه في لغتهم، وَسَرَى إلينا وَهْم انفصال العربيَّة عن أي جانب ديني أو عقدي أو وجداني، فلم نعد ننظر إليها - كما كان يفعل علماؤنا وفُقَهَاؤنَا - بعَيْن القَدَاسَة والإجلال

أو بعَيْن التَّوقير والإكبار، وَخَفتَ إحساسُنا الدّيني بالعَرَبيَّة، واستَوَتْ عندنا وبقية اللغات؛ بل رجحت عليها - في حياتنا وسلوكنا - لغات؛ كالإنجليزية، والفرنسية... وغيرهما 
لأنها لغات الأمم القوية المتحضّرة


وصرنا بوحي من هذا الوَهم نَتَحَمَّس للعاميات، ونقبل على درسها، وتأصيل جذورها، ونعد ذلك درسًا علميََّا مجردًا، بل نعد العامية - في بعض الأحيان - لغة كالفصحى، بل محترمة مثلها؛ بل قد يكون الاشتغال بها ودرسها والكتابة بها أولى عند قوم منَّا 

لأنها اللغة التي يصطنعها الناس في شؤون حياتهم اليَوميَّة، وفتحت الأبواب بعد ذلك للأدب الشَّعبي على مصراعيها، ولم يعد كثيرونَ يرَون حرجًا منَ الكتابة بالعامية، ولم يعد اللحن بالفصحى، وركاكة التعبير بها أو خرق قواعدها يعد عيبًا أو عارًا، فحسب اللغة أن تفهم وتؤدي الغرض على أي شكل كان، وبأيّ ثوب كان.



[b]التَّهوين مِن شأن العَرَبيَّة 

وبذلكَ انفَتَحَ باب مِنْ أبواب التَّهوين من قَدَاسة اللغة العربية الفصحى، لغة الدين والتراث والحضارة، وَمَضَى قوم ممن بهرتهم نظرات الدرس اللُّغوي الحديث القادم منَ الأوربيينَ، وأولئكَ المُتَأثِّرون بما تحمله الحَدَاثة الغربيَّة من آراء وأفكار تَتَعَلَّق بأدب القوم ولغتهم، يمارسونَ على اللغة العربيَّة الفصحى ضروبًا منَ الانتهاك والتدمير لا تكاد تنتهي

بَدَت في شكل إماعة لمفهوم اللغة بفقدها مدلولها، كأن يقول أحد رموزهم - ضاربًا بقواعدها، وبالتَّرابط المنطقي بين أجزائها عرض الحائط: "اللغة العربية لغة انبثاق وتَفَجُّر، وليست لغة منطق أو ترابط سببي"، وبدا هذا الانتهاك حينًا آخر في التَّهوين من شأن القواعد والتَّجريء على الخَطَأ، وَعده لونًا منَ التَّجديد والحداثة، حتى قال أحدهم ساخرًا ممن يلتزمون الصواب في اللغة، ويحرصون على الدِّقة والسلامة في استعمالها: "تَتَصاعَد في السَّنوات الأخيرة حرارة النَّحو والإعراب لدى المتَحَدِّثين في الإذاعة والتلفزة، التي تقع تَحت التأثير المتزايد منَ اللغويين الخلَّص، فتعمق القطيعة بين الفصحى والعامية، وتبعد الجمهور عن فَهم اللُّغة".



*تشجيع العاميات

*ولكن أخطر ما تمارسه اللغويَّات الحَديثة، والحَداثة المعاصرة الوَافدة اليوم من تآمر على الفصحى، هو تشجيع العاميات، وإذا كانت هذه دعوة قديمة فإن جديد الحداثة منها الترويج الحار لفكرة أنَّ كتابة الأدب بالفصحى تبعده عنِ الواقع، وأنَّ العامة لا تفهم الفصحى، وأن ازدواجيَّة اللغة - بين فُصحى وعاميَّة، مكتوبة ومَحكيَّة - يُحْدث إرباكًا في الفكر، ويَقِفُ بَرزخًا في وجه الإبداع الفني، 

ثُم الزَّعم أنَّ العامّيَّة لغة حيويَّة متدفّقة، تصلح للأدب والفن، وهي لا تقلّ عن الفصحى طاقات وإمكانات إن لم تَتَفَوَّق عليها، وذهب بعضهم إلى حد القول: (إنَّ العامّيَّات هي اللغة الحديثة للشعب العربي).

ولذلك تَبَنَّى أغلب دعاة الحداثة المشهورين الدَّعوة إلى الكتابة بالعامية، حَتَّى لم يعد يكتفي بعضهم بكتابة حوار القصَّة بها - كما كانَ الحال من عقدين أو ثلاثة منَ الزَّمن - بل ذهب يكتب العمل الأدبي كله - من ألفه إلى يائه - بالعامية، مفاخرًا أو مجاهرًا، وكأن هؤلاء المفسدين الجدد يقولون بملء الفم، وصريح العبارة: إنَّ العربيَّة الفصحى قد غدت تراثًا قديمًا باليًا، وهي لا تصلح أن تكون لغة أدب حيّ مُتدفق، كما قيل من قَبل: إنَّها لا تصَلْحُ لغة علم فحَلَّتِ اللغات الأجنبية محلها.



*قداسة العربيَّة* 

إنَّ اللغة العربيَّة - من دون سائر لغات الأرض - لغةٌ مقدسةٌ، لأنها لغة دين وكتاب ووحي، لغة الإسلام الذي أراده الله أن يكون للبشرية جمعاء، وكأنه يعلن بذلك عن عالمية العربية، ولا ينبغي أن يغيب عنَّا هذا، أو أن يَخدعنا ما يقوله علم اللغة الأوربي الحديث، فالقوم يَتَحَدَّثون عن لغتهم، ولسنا هنا في موطن مُناقشة آرائهم في ذلك، فلذلك موطنٌ آخَر، ولكن الذي لا شك فيه أنَّ ما يقولونه لا ينطبق على لغتنا العربية، ولا ينسَجم مع روحها ومنهجها، ولا مع موقعها الديني والحضاري في نفوس القوم الناطقينَ بها.

إن اللغات الأوروبية ليست لغات ذات قداسَة دينيَّة، ولا زَعَمَ لها أحدٌ ذلك من أهلها أنفسهم، وإن أيََّا من هذه اللغات لم ينزل بها دين سماوي، أو كتاب تَحَدَّى البشر في كل زمان ومكان.

وأمَّا العربيَّة فهي من الدين، وتعلُّمها دين، وقد كان ابن تيميَّة يرى أن تعلمها فرض واجب على المسلم، 

إن تَخَلَّصْنا منَ الوهم الخطير الذي أشَاعَه علم اللغة الأوروبي الحديث يجعلنا نعيد حسابنا مع لغتنا المقدسة، ونَحذَرُ مِمَّا نندفع أو ندفع إليه من شأنها، ونَعرف أنَّه لا يَنطبق عليها ما ينطبق على لغات الغرب، وأنَّ اللغويينَ الغربيّين - وأغلبهم من اليهود - ليسوا أوصياء على لغتنا....



منقول بتصرف عن مقالة للكاتب

د.وليد قصاب
--------------
الناقل : ابو محارب 
الموضوع : خطر اللسانيات الحديثة
الحلقة : حلقة قضايا العربية ومشكلاتها.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الحمدُ للهِ، والصَّلاة والسَّلام على رسول الله.

" لا يَشْقَى بِهِمْ جَلِيسُهُمْ "

قال الحافظُ ابن حَجَرٍ -رحمه الله- في " فتح الباري ":
( وَفِي هَذِهِ العِبَارَةِ مُبَالَغَةٌ فِي نَفْي الشَّقَاء عَنْ جَلِيس الذَّاكِرِينَ, فَلَوْ قِيلَ: لَسَعِدَ بِهِمْ جَلِيسُهُمْ؛ لَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي غَايَةِ الفَضْلِ؛ لَكِنَّ التَّصْرِيحَ بِنَفْيِ الشَّقَاءِ أَبْلَغُ فِي حُصُولِ الْمَقْصُودِ.
وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ فَضْلُ مَجَالِسِ الذِّكْرِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ  , وَفَضْلُ الاجْتِمَاعِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ, وَأَنَّ جَلِيسَهمْ يَنْدَرِجُ مَعَهُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا يَتَفَضَّلُ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- بِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ، إِكْرَامًا لَهُمْ، وَلَوْ لَمْ يُشَارِكْهُمْ فِي أَصْلِ الذِّكْرِ ) انتهى. 

وجاء في " تحفة الأحوذيِّ بشرح جامع التّرمذيِّ ":
( " هُمُ الْقَوْمُ ": ‏ 
قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ: تَعْرِيفُ الْخَبَرِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْكَمَالِ؛ أَيْ: هُمْ الْقَوْمُ الْكَامِلُونَ فِيمَا هُمْ فِيهِ مِنَ السَّعَادَةِ. ‏ 
" لا يَشْقَى ": ‏ 
أَيْ: لا يَصِيرُ شَقِيًّا.‏ 
" لَهُمْ ": ‏ 
وَفِي بَعْضِ النُّسَخِ: " بِهِمْ "؛ أَيْ: بِسَبَبِهِمْ وَبِبَرَكَتِهِم  ْ. ‏ 
" جَلِيسٌ ": ‏ 
أَيْ: مُجَالِسُهُمْ.
وَهَذِهِ الْجُمْلَةُ مُسْتَأْنَفَةٌ لِبَيَانِ الْمُقْتَضِي لِكَوْنِهِمْ أَهْلَ الْكَمَالِ.
وَفِي رِوَايَةِ مُسْلِمٍ: " وَلَهُ غَفَرْتُ، هُمُ الْقَوْمُ لا يَشْقَى بِهِمْ جَلِيسُهُمْ " ) انتهى.
------------
الناقلة : عائشة بنت علي - وفقها الله -.
الموضوع : لا يشقى بهم جليسهم
الحلقة : حلقة العلوم الشرعية.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيمقال محمَّد بن منصور البغداديّ: لمَّا حَبَسَ الرَّشيدُ أبا العتاهية؛ جَعَلَ عَليهِ عَيْنًا يأتيه بما يقول؛ فرآه يومًا قد كَتَبَ على الحائط: 
أَمَا وَاللهِ إنَّ الظُّلْمَ لُـؤْمٌ * وَمَا زَالَ الْمُسِيءُ هُوَ الظَّلُومُ


إِلَى دَيَّانِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ نَمْضِي * وَعِنْدَ اللهِ تَجْتَمِعُ الْخُصُومُ
فأخبر بذلك الرَّشيد؛ فبَكَى، وأحضَرَهُ، واستحلَّه، وأعطاه ألفَ دينارٍ.
- - - - - - - - - - - - -

وقال الأصمعيُّ: صَنَعَ الرَّشيد يومًا طعامًا كثيرًا، وزَخْرَفَ مجالسَه، وأحضَرَ أبا العتاهية، فقال له: صِفْ لَنَا ما نحن فيه مِن نعيم هذه الدُّنيا؛ فقال: 
عِـشْ مَا بَدَا لَكَ سَـالِمًا * في ظِلِّ شـاهِقَةِ القُصُورِ
فقال: أحسنتَ! ثُمَّ مَاذَا؟ فقالَ: 
يُسْعَى عَلَيْكَ بِمَا اشْتَهَيْـ * ـتَ لَدَى الرَّواحِ وفي البُكُورِ
فقال: أحسنت! ثمَّ ماذا؟ فقال: 
فَإذَا النُّفُـوسُ تَقَعْقَعَتْ * فِي ظِلِّ حَشْـرَجَةِ الصُّدُورِ


فَهُنَـاكَ تَعْلَـمُ مُوقِنـًا * مَـا كُنْتَ إلاَّ فِي غُـرُورِ
فَبَكى الرَّشيدُ، فقال الفضلُ بنُ يحيى: بَعَثَ إليكَ أميرُ المؤمنين لتسرَّه فحزنتَه! فقال الرَّشيدُ: دَعْهُ؛ فإنَّه رَآنا في عمًى؛ فَكَرِهَ أنْ يزيدَنا عمًى
- - - - - - - - - - - - -

وقال أبو العتاهية: دَخَلْتُ على هارون الرَّشيد، فقال لي: أبو العتاهية؟ قلتُ: أبو العتاهية، قالَ: الَّذي يقول الشِّعْر؟ قلتُ: الَّذي يقول الشِّعر، قال: عِظْني وأَوْجِزْ؛ فقال:
لا تَأْمَنِ الْمَوْتَ فِي طَرْفٍ وَلا نَفَسِ * وَإِنْ تَمَنَّعْتَ بِالْحُجَّابِ والْحَرَسِ


وَاعْلَـمْ بِأَنَّ سِـهَامَ المَوْتِ قَاصِـدةٌ * لِكُلِّ مُـدَّرِعٍ مِنَّا وَمُتَّـرِسِ


تَرْجُو النَّجَاةَ وَلَمْ تَسْلُكْ مَسَالِكَهَا * إنَّ السَّفِينَةَ لا تَجْرِي عَلَى اليَـبَسِ
قال: فخَرَّ الرَّشيدُ مغشيًّا عليه.
ـــــــــــــــ
انظُر:
"الكامل في التَّاريخ" لابن الأثير.
"مختصر تاريخ دمشق" لابن منظور.
"البداية والنهاية" لابن كثير.
---------------
الناقلة: عائشة بنت علي -وفقها الله-.
الموضوع: بين الرشيد وأبي العتاهية
الحلقة: حلقة الأدب والأخبار.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

قال أبو عثمان : 


( وأنا أُوصِيكَ ألاّ تَدَعَ  التماسَ البيان والتبيين إن ظننتَ أن لك فيهما طبيعةً ، وأنّهما يناسبانك  بعضَ المناسبة ، ويُشاكِلانِك في بعض المشاكَلة ؛ ولا تُهمِلْ  طبيعتَك فيستولِيَ الإهمالُ على قُوّة القريحة ، ويستبدَّ بها سوءُ العادة .  وإنْ كنتَ ذا بيانٍ وأحسستَ مِن نفسك بالنُّفوذ في الخَطابة والبلاغة ، وبقُوّة  المُنّة يوم الحَفْل ، فلا تُقَصِّرْ في التماس أعلاها سُورة ،  وأرفعِها في البيان منزلةً )

[البيان والتبيين 1/200 ط  هارون] ---------------
الناقل: أبو العباس -وفقه  الله-.
الموضوع: وصية الجاحظ لك يا طالب البيان !
الحلقة: حلقة تعلم الإنشاء والبيان.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

من المقالات الممتازة في حلقة العلوم الشرعية: نبذٌ في الفرق الباطنية في الإسلام

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال: ما سرُّ هذه الواو التي في مبتدأ  الكلام 
و تينةٍ ..
و قائلةٍ..
..........و ما بعدها  مجرور؟؟
جواب: هذه الواو هي  واو ( رُبَّ )
و ( رُبَّ ) محذوفة مقدرة وبقي عملها بقرينة الواو الدالة عليها  .
فقول الشاعر :
ورُبَّ سائلةٍ .....
جاء على الأصل
وقول الشاعر  :
وسائلة ٍ......
الواو : واو رب المحذوفة المقدرة
سائلةٍ : اسم مجرور  بـرُبَّ المقدرة
وهكذا في سائر مواضها .
وبالله التوفيق .
--------------------
السائل: أبو الفضل -وفقه الله-، والمجيب:  منصور مهران -وفقه الله-.
الموضوع: ما اسم هذه الواو ؟
الحلقة: حلقة النحو والصرف وأصولهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

بسم الله  الرَّحمن الرَّحيم


الحمدُ لله، والصَّلاة والسَّلام  على رسول الله.


قال أبو  حيَّان الأندلسيُّ -رحمه الله- في تفسيره " البَحْر المُحيط "، عند تفسير قوله -تعالى-:  (قَالَ كَذلِكِ  اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ) [ آل عمران: 47 ]:
( تقدَّم الكلام في  نظيرها في قصَّة زكريَّا، إلاَّ أنَّ في قصَّته: ( يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ)؛ من حيث إنَّ أمرَ زكريَّا داخلٌ  في الإمكان العاديِّ الَّذي يُتعارَف -وإن قلَّ-، وفي قصَّة مَرْيمَ: (يَخْلُقُ)؛ لأنَّه لا يُتعارَف مِثْلُه؛ وهو:  وُجود وَلَدٍ مّنْ غَيْرِ والدٍ؛ فهو إيجادٌ واختراعٌ مّنْ غَيْرِ سَبَبٍ عاديٍّ؛  فلذلك جَاءَ بلَفْظِ: (يَخْلُقُ) الدَّالِّ علَى هذا المَعْنَى )  انتهى.
---------------
الناقلة: عائشة -وفقها الله-.
الموضوع: في قصة زكريا : ( يفعل ما يشاء ) وفي قصة مريم : ( يخلق ما يشاء  ) 
الحلقة: حلقة البلاغة  والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال: ما الفرق بين ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) و ( ما الأعمال إلا بالنيات ) ؟  
 جواب: كلاهما للحصر (إنما) والنفي مع (إلا).
قال ابن مالك:
وما بإلا أو  بإنما انحصر *** أخِّر، وقد يسبق إن قصدٌ ظهر.
ولكن (إنما)  أشهر لأنها تعد أماًّ لباب الحصر، والله أعلم.
 --------------
السائل: الحنفي سند -وفقه الله-،  المجيب: جبران سحاري -وفقه الله-.
الموضوع: ما الفرق بين ( إنما الأعمال  بالنيات ) و ( ما الأعمال إلا بالنيات ) ؟ 
الحلقة: حلقة البلاغة  والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

1- إننا نفرق بين التاء المربوطة والتاء المفتوحة من خلال ما يلي :
نبدل التاء في آخر الكلمة إلى هاء لفظا فإذا تغير معنى الكلمة فتكون التاء مفتوحة بينما إذا لم يتغير المعنى فالتاء مربوطة. 
مثال: 1- فتاة - فتاه - الصبية. 
2- زيت -زيه - اختلف المعنى.
------------
الكاتب: وجيه يونس -وفقه الله-.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

سؤال: ما الفرق بين ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) و ( ما الأعمال إلا بالنيات ) ؟ 
جواب: الفرق أن القصر باﻷداة (إنما) يستعمل إذا كان المخاطب لا ينكر كلام المتكلم .. كأن تقول لشقيقك إنما هذا أبونا ،فأخوك يعرف ذلك ولا ينكره .

أما القصر بالنفي والاستثناء يستعمل إذا كان المخاطب منكرا أو منزل منزلته .. كقولك لشقيقك وقد أنكر أن هذا الرجل أبوكم : ما هذا إلا أبونا ..

وقد يعكس اﻷمر أحيانا ﻷغراض بلاغية يقتضيها المقام ،فالمنافقون مثلا في سورة البقرة قال الله عنهم :(إنما نحن مصلحون) ، فإنهم استخدموا القصر باﻷداة (إنما) ليبينوا أن أمر إصلاحهم أمر لا ينكره أحد فهو واضح وضوح الشمس .. ولكن الله كذبهم فقال : (ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون) ، فالشاهد من الكلام أنه قد يخرج الكلام عن القاعدة ﻷغراض بلاغية .

للاستزادة : يراجع (دلائل اﻹعجاز) للجرجاني ، باب القصر والاختصاص .
----------
السائل: الحنفي سند -وفقه الله-، المجيب: أبو حاتم الحارثي -وفقه الله-.
الموضوع: ما الفرق بين ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) و ( ما الأعمال إلا بالنيات ) ؟ 
الحلقة: حلقة البلاغة والنقد.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تعريف الخبن : هو حذف الحرف الساكن الثاني من التفعيلة .. هذا هو التعريف الأصلي للخبن .. أي أنه إذا جاءت تفعيلة ويوجد بها الحرف الثاني ساكنا .. فيجوز دخول الخبن عليها .. كما في فاعلن .. وهو الألف مد الفاء .. بعد حذفها أصبحت التفعيلة [ فَعِلُنْ ] .. وأيضا الخبن يدخل في الرجز على تفعيلة مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ .. بعد حذف السين تصبح مُتَفْعِلُنْ أو مَفاعِلُنْ .. وأيضا في الرمل .. هناك فاعِلاتـُنْ .. بعد حذف الألف الثانية تصبح التفعيلة فِعِلاتـُنْ .. وأيضا يدخل على المتدارك على تفعيلة فاعلن .. يدخل على عدد من البحور .. إذا الخبن ليس مختصاً بتفعيلة فاعلن فقط .. ولكنه قال : ويدخل على الرجز والرمل من باب تفعيلات كل بحر .. 
------------
الكاتب: منصور اللغوي -وفقه الله-.
الموضوع:  .. لأسئلة العروض .. [ حصري ]
الحلقة: حلقة العروض والإملاء.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> وأيضا في الرمل .. هناك فاعِلاتـُنْ .. بعد حذف الألف الثانية تصبح التفعيلة فِعِلاتـُنْ 
> .


ليس المحذوف هنا الألف الثانية بل الساكن الثاني فتصبح فاعلاتن فَعِلاتُنْ ، أما لو حُذفت الألف الثانية - كما قيل- لأصبحتْ فَاعِلَتُنْ ، و هذه غير موجودة في الرمل .

----------

